# Erfahrung mit Golden Willow



## stefan9113 (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo alle,

hab mir übers Wochenende mal das Golden Willow ausgeliehen. Ich muß sagen ich bin von dem Bike begeistert  
Jeder der die Möglichkeit hat sich so ein Bike mal auszuleihen sollte die Gelegenheit nutzen. Lauter nette Mitarbeiter in Gmund. 

bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## weberknecht (30. Juli 2007)

...kann dir nur zustimmen. Habe mein Golden Willow vor 8 Wochen eigentlich nur als Trainingsrad gekauft, da ich sonst in etwas gestreckterer Position auf einem Bergwerk Faunus LSD unterwegens war. Nachdem ich mich mit dem Aero Link angefreundet habe und die Dämpferhärte optimal auf den Untergrund abstimme, ist der Fahrspass grenzenlos. Störend sind nur die leichten Klappergeräusche aus den Sram X7 Triggern. Bei langen Uphill Passagen kann man wirklich relaxen. Keine Nacken- oder Rückenschmerzen mehr.  
Stufen oder Wurzeln in steilen Trails klettert das GW wie eine Spinne hinauf. Die orginal verbauten 2,25 Racing Ralph von Schwalbe empfehle ich (zumindest im Vorderrad) durch einen Reifen mit mehr Seitenhalt zu ersetzen. Das GW ist ein perfektes ALL-Mountain und besonders bei 24h Rennen und Nachteinsätzen im Komfort kaum zu schlagen. *Noch eine Frage an Kundendienst: Mit welchem Fett und wie oft müssen die Tauchrohre der Gabel behandelt werden???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scooby_ (31. Juli 2007)

hallo weberknecht, bin zwar nicht der kundendienst, aber deine fragen werden genau hier beantwortet. ;-) ...einfach ein stückchen runterscrollen im thread.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=283789


----------



## phenologist (31. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute,
war bis dato eigentlich Rocky Mountain Fan, nachdem mir jedoch bei meinem Element 2004 die Kettenstrebe gerissen ist, ist´s aus mit der Treue. Im Netz auf Bionicon gestoßen und heute ein Golden Willow I für 3 Stunden probegefahren. Geometrieverstellung in wenigen Minuten heraußen gehabt, dann eigentlich nurmehr spaßig. Wo mich mein Element bergauf in die Schranken gewiesen hat, hatte das GW noch satten Bodenkontakt. Auch bergab ein Traum, der schwarze Knopf bringt wirklich jede Menge Fahrspaß !

Für mich etwas ungewohnt ist der breite Lenker - gut, den kann man kürzen. Die Performance der Gabel hat mich nicht ganz überzeugt, die war etwas unsensibel - vielleicht muß man mit dem Druck noch etwas spielen. Das bereits angesprochene Wippen des Dämpfers empfand ich als maginal, besser als bei meinem Fox Dämpfer. 

Ich denke schwer daran mir ein GW aufzubauen, die schwarze Rahmenfarbe mit der goldenen Aufschrift macht mich jedoch nicht glücklich - erinnert mich irgendwie an die JPS Zigaretten aus den Achzigern. 

Frage: weiß wer ob sich die Rahmenfarbe der 2008 er Modelle ändern wird und etwas lebhafter daherkommt ? Bei dem Preis mag ich das Teil natürlich auch gerne anschauen...

Grüße aus dem Wienerwald
phenologist


----------



## stefan9113 (31. Juli 2007)

Hi,

als ich mein Leihbike zurückgebracht habe, haben die gesagt es gibt für 2008 ein neues Modell (light Version, so ca. 300 gramm leichter) Farbe soll silber sein mit blauen Schriftzügen. Das mit der Farbe ist bei mir genau so, da gabs damals die JPS in der Formel 1.  

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## phenologist (31. Juli 2007)

Hi Stefan,
danke für die Info. Ich glaub da werd ich noch auf die Eurobike warten, so lange ist die ja nicht mehr aus. Da werden´s die neuen Modelle schon vorstellen, denk ich...

Gruß
phenologist


----------



## stefan9113 (31. Juli 2007)

Jaaaaaaaa,

genauso mach ich das auch, die haben da das Bike dabei, hat er zumindest gesagt. Mich jucks schon in den Fingern.  

bis dann ....

Stefan


----------



## weberknecht (31. Juli 2007)

scooby_ schrieb:


> hallo weberknecht, bin zwar nicht der kundendienst, aber deine fragen werden genau hier beantwortet. ;-) ...einfach ein stückchen runterscrollen im thread.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=283789


hallo scooby, danke für den Link 
Wer lesen kann ist eh im Vorteil.....


----------



## prodigy (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
diese Ähnlichkeit mit dem John-Player-Special Design der Lotus Rennwagen Ende der 70er ist echt witzig.
Naja, habe mein Golden Willow trotzdem noch sehr gerne 

Bin letzte Woche mein Alpencross vom Tegernsee über die Dolomiten ins Veneto gefahren und wirklich super zufrieden mit meiner Kaufentscheidung.
Wie weberknecht schon geschrieben hat, das perfekte AllMountain Bike, keine Nacken- und Rückenschmerzen, das GW geht mit einer Sicherheit Steigungen hoch, wo andere auch mit absenkbarer Gabel längst absteigen müssen. Andererseits ist das Bike beim Downhill abartig schnell und sicher, so dass man problemlos selbst Enduros folgen kann.
Verbesserungswürdig ist vielleicht etwas die Lackqualität, zum einen sind doch einige große Staubeinschlüsse zu erkennen, zum anderen habe ich doch schon etliche Lackabplatzer vom Steinschlag.
Eine Eloxierung des Rahmes wie beim Supershuttle wäre da ne feine Sache.

Was ich noch ändern werde ist die Bereifung. Das Testbike was ich vor meinem Kauf für paar Tage hatte, war mit Schwalbe Racing Ralph ausgerüsstet, die jetzt verwendeten Nobby Nic sind kaum besser, vor allem bei nassen Wurzel und im tiefen Schotter enttäuschend.
Ich werde auf Maxxis Minion 2.35 umrüsten, auf meinem vorhergehende Bike hatte ich damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und eine merkliche Verbesserung des Fahrverhaltens feststellen können, gegenüber den Schwalbe Reifen.

BTW: Gibt es eigentlich für die Double Agent Gabel ein Schutzblech?


----------



## weberknecht (1. August 2007)

hi podigy, schreib dann mal deine Erfahrungen mit dem Maxxis Minion 2.35.
Vor allem ob er mit so ca. 3,5 bar noch zwischen die Kettenstrebe passt. 
Ich bin auch noch am ausprobieren. Ein 2.40 Schwalbe schleift ab 2,5 bar ein 2.40 Conti passt.


----------



## phenologist (3. August 2007)

Hi Stefan,
jetzt kommt´s mir erst - silber und blau, ob das farblich stimmiger wird ? Ich hoffe die produzieren jetzt keine "Firn oder Arosa Zuckerln" (hilft zwar gegen den Mundgeruch der JPS Zigaretten, könnte aber als Bikefarbe in die Hose gehen...). Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Bionicon hinsichtlich Wunschlackierungen (wie lange dauert´s, welcher Aufpreis ) ??

gruß
phenologist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (3. August 2007)

Hi,

naja ich hab schon ein wenig nachgebohrt, aber er wollte nicht so recht raus mit der Sprache. Was da jetzt blau wird und was silber, lassen wir uns überraschen. Das mit der Wunschlackierung wäre wirklich interessant, dann würd ich mir noch dieses Jahr das Bike kaufen. So in Rot weiß wie Marlboro 
oder vielleicht doch anders?

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## jever98 (3. August 2007)

Wie waers mit schwarz eloxiert mit roten Laufraedern ;-).


----------



## phenologist (3. August 2007)

Jeaah, Malboro man!
Vielleicht wär ja eine kleine Mitbestimmung potentieller Käufer was nettes, der Kundenkreis is ja nicht so gigantisch groß. Bionicon könnte 3 oder 4 Farbkombinationen des Rahmens vorschlagen und im Web kann man dazu voten. Gibt ja auch nette Tools wo man nur einmal seine Stimme abgeben kann um Dauerklicker in die Schranken zu weisen. Sie müßten das Votingergebniss ja gar nicht 1:1 umsetzen, lediglich das Stimmungsbild wäre schon interessant...

gruß
phenologist


----------



## gratis (3. August 2007)

Kauft euch halt den Rahmen und lasst das Bike von Supercycles in München aufbauen. Die spritzen euren Rahmen in jeder erdenklicher Farbe. Die Lackierung ist sogar schlagfest. Habs so mit meinem Edison gemacht und bin vollauf zufrieden.

ciao


----------



## bikemax100 (3. August 2007)

Hallo,

eventuell könnte das Silber mit Blau ja wie beim neuen Hardtail-Rahmen (siehe Anhang) aussehen.

Es sind ja nur noch ein paar Wochen bis zur EUROBIKE, dann weis man mehr. 


Gruß
Max


----------



## stefan9113 (3. August 2007)

Hi alle,

ich hab grad mal da angerufen, ca 150 - 200 Euro für das Lackieren. Ich find das ist ok.

bis dann ...
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (3. August 2007)

In der neuen Bike 09/07 ist auf Seite 109 eine Anzeige von BIONICON mit dem Hinweis auf 5 neue Modelle. 
Unter anderem auch ein Golden Willow scandium  

Außerdem ist in dem Mountainbike Special zur Eurobike die Rede von einem neuen Edison.. 

Echt lustig, in der gleichen Ausgabe ist ein Foto mit einem Bike in Uphill-Action, dachte nur beim flüchtigen durchblättern, was´n das fürn leckeres Teil - beim zweiten Blick (m)ein Golden Willow im JPS-Design


----------



## phenologist (5. August 2007)

Alles sehr spannend, Zeit wird´s dass die Eurobike kommt. Den Preis find ich auch ok, wenn´s gut gemacht ist - haben sie auch gesagt wie lange das dauert ? Übrigens würde mir so ein grau-silber schon besser gefallen, schwarz mag ich nur bei Lackstiefeln  ...

gruß
phenologist


----------



## Trigan (13. August 2007)

Hallo,
bin seit letztem Wochenende ebenfalls glücklicher Golden Willow Fahrer  . Habe vorher verschiedene Modelle anderer Hersteller probegefahren aber die Geometrieverstellung war das ausschlaggebende Argument für das GW. Super einfach und sehr effektiv. Hab jetzt zwei Touren hinter mir und bin bisher super zufrieden. Einzige Ausnahme ist die doch recht schwache Lackqualität. An den Stellen wo die Kabel/Leitungen am Rahmen scheuern sind schon deutliche Spuren zu sehen. Hab jetzt Schutzfolien dazwischen geklebt. 

Da ich und das Bike heute durch den Matsch ganz schön dreckig wurden, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es Schutzbleche gibt, die man z. B. bei Matsch/Regenfahrten leicht anbringen und später wieder leicht entfernen kann? Ich will das gelunge Design nicht mit dauerhaft montierten Schmutzfängern verhunzen.

Für lange Touren brauche ich noch einen Flaschenhalter für  1 oder 1,5 Liter Flaschen. Gibt es welche die auf das GW passen? Das Topeak-Modell von meinem Steven Bike passt z. B. wegen der "Luftleitungen" zum Dämpfer nicht.


----------



## böser_wolf (14. August 2007)

@weberknecht    2,4 schleift ???? also ich fahr den nobbi nic in 2,4 
auf ner sun singletrack  is knapp aber schleift net 
mein bike is ein willow 2007 in S
aber das mit dem maxxis würd mich auch interesieren
gruss aus dem schlamm


----------



## prodigy (14. August 2007)

@Trigan
Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit Deinem Golden Willow.
Welche Version hast Du Dir denn zugelegt? 

@böser_wolf, weberknecht

Ich habe die Maxxis Minion noch nicht montiert. Bei meinem letzten Bike hatte das aber auf einer Mavic X317 Felge gerade mal 1 mm mehr ausgemacht in der Breite gegenüber dem NN 2.25, sollte also kein Problem im Bereich der Kettenstreben geben.
Problem ist eher, dass das die gelbe MAXXIS Schrift zu dem GW-Design total :kotz:   aussieht.


----------



## Trigan (15. August 2007)

Ich hab mich für die Version 1 entschieden. 

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werd ich hoffentlich am kommenden Wochenende einige längere Touren starten und das Bike noch ein bischen testen können.


----------



## Autaler (15. August 2007)

@böser wolf
also beim golden willow von meinem vater hat hinten schon der fat albert geschliffen. wie bekommst du noch den 2.4 nobby nic rein?


----------



## böser_wolf (16. August 2007)

@autaler  geht aber ich werd auf nen 2.25 zurück gehn damit schlamm platz ist bin über we weg aber nächste woch stell ich mal ein bild rein damit du´s glaubst 
grüsse aus dem schlamm


----------



## böser_wolf (22. August 2007)

[/url][/IMG]
so schaut des mit einem 2.4 nobbi auf einer sun single track aus     geht grad so   
aber reifenfreiheit ist anders


----------



## Trail Biker (16. September 2007)

Hallo Zusammen. 

Eine Frage an die Jungs von Bionicon .
Gibt es eine Chance das ihr den Federweg am Heck vom Golden Willow noch etwas erhöht?
Ich war im Juni bei euch und habe das GW und das Edison getestet.
Beides schöne Bikes, aber ich ziehe den Viergelenker dem Eingelenker vor und das Edison geht mir von der Geometrie schon zu sehr in Richtung Freeride. 
Mann hat mit dem GW auf der Ebene einfach einen besseren Vortrieb,allerdings möchte ich nicht auf den Federweg verzichten,da ich auch sehr gerne schwere und verblockte Trails fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knatti (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Gibts schon Erfahrungen von dem GW Scandium?
Gelten die gleichen Empfehlungen (max Breite) zwecks Reifen wie in diesem Thread?

danke


----------



## Helltone (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallöchen,
ich habe am Wochenende das GW 2 getestet in Velbert bei Bike and Service. Die Geometrieverstellung hat mit super gefallen: Keine Rückenschmerzen, toller Vortrieb, intuitive Bedienung. Das Bike war bergab aber sehr nervös und behäbig.
Es lag wahrscheinlich auch an den Racing Ralph Reifen, aber ich hatte auch das Gefühl, dass die Gabel nicht so gut arbeitet. Kann aber auch sein, dass die Gabel nicht richtig abgestimmt war. 

Hat jemand die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht oder funktioniert die Dämpfung gut bei etwas härteren Abfahrten?

Gruß
Helltone


----------



## prodigy (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Helltone,
wie definierst Du nervös und behäbig? Für mich sind das zwei Gegensätze. Beschreib`doch mal näher, welche Untergrund, Geschwindigkeit, ob es nass/trocken war etc.

Natürlich ist es auch wichtig, dass der Luftdruck der Gabel Deinem Gewicht entsprach. Nach meinem Eindruck kann man die angegeben Werte auch etwas nach unten abrunden.. 
Was mir mal passiert war bei einer Runde mit einem Testbike, dass die Reifen vorne 3,8 und hinten 4,0 Bar hatten - das ergab dann tatsächlich ein nervösen Fahrverhalten  
Die Racing Ralph finde ich nicht so verkehrt, solange der Untergrund trocken und fest ist und der Luftdruck stimmt, hatte ich auch auf meinem Test-Golden Willow und kam gut mit zurecht.

Die Dämpfung, bzw. die Zugstufe ist für meinen Geschmack und mein Gewicht (75kg) eigentlich ok, ich werde mit trotzdem die einstellbare Zugstufenkartusche gönnen um bißchen den Spieltrieb auszuleben


----------



## bikemax100 (17. Oktober 2007)

knatti schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Gibts schon Erfahrungen von dem GW Scandium?
> Gelten die gleichen Empfehlungen (max Breite) zwecks Reifen wie in diesem Thread?
> ...




Echte Erfahrungen zum Scandium dürfte es noch nicht geben.
Es gibt bisher noch kein Serienbike, da laufen noch Testfahrten.

Die Hinterbauten wurden beim normalen GW und beim Scandium für mehr Reifenfreiheit neu gestaltet.
Ein 2,4" dürfte jetzt Platz haben.

@andi   Wann kommen die ersten GW Scandium in den Handel ?


Gruß Max


----------



## jever98 (17. Oktober 2007)

@Helltone:

So sehr ich mein Edison liebe muss ich sagen, dass ich das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel auf kleine/ruettelige Unebenheiten nicht so 100% perfekt finde. Sonst bin ich aber sehr sehr gluecklich mit dem Bike, auch wenns kein Golden Willow ist  .

Gruss
Jever


----------



## Helltone (17. Oktober 2007)

prodigy schrieb:


> Hallo Helltone,
> wie definierst Du nervös und behäbig? Für mich sind das zwei Gegensätze. Beschreib`doch mal näher, welche Untergrund, Geschwindigkeit, ob es nass/trocken war etc.



Der Untergrund war trocken, ziemlich wurzelig und verblockt. Ich fand das Bike nicht wendig genug, deswegen behäbig und zudem nervös im Ansprechverhalten der Gabel. Ich denke aber, dass das Bike einfach nicht gut eingestellt war. Zum Vergleich würde ich gerne auch das Edison ausprobieren. Ansonsten wird mein neues Bike denke ich ein Bionicon werden. 

Gruß und danke für die Antworten
Helltone


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Oktober 2007)

@helltone   wie hast du die verstellung gehabt? weil am anfang neigt mann/frau dazu immer zu extrem zu stellen und welche rahmen gr. war´s
weil ich fahr das rad in "S" da is des teil wendig wie sau
die gabel könnte feiner ansprechen aber immer gut fetten hilft
ansonsten machts richtig spaß
grüsse


----------



## Helltone (17. Oktober 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @helltone   wie hast du die verstellung gehabt? weil am anfang neigt mann/frau dazu immer zu extrem zu stellen und welche rahmen gr. war´s
> weil ich fahr das rad in "S" da is des teil wendig wie sau
> die gabel könnte feiner ansprechen aber immer gut fetten hilft
> ansonsten machts richtig spaß
> grüsse



Im Downhill nahezu volle Federung. Ich habe das Bike in L getestet und bin 1,93m. Eine Oberrohrlänge von 59,5 cm wäre für mich ideal, aber in L hat das GW 63,5 cm. Kann es damit was zu tun haben? Ich denke auch, dass das Edison spritziger ist als das GW, oder?


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Oktober 2007)

@helltone  ok ich glaub da wäre ein edison besser oder mal ne gr.m testen
des oberrohr vom gw is ma echt lang  
ich bin 1,80 und fahr n gw in s  
wobei ich schon immer kleine rahmen fahr weil´s mehr spass macht 
aber obs n edison oder n gw wird 
bionicon macht spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hang-loose (19. Oktober 2007)

Zwei Fragen @ bionicon:

(1) Der Sitzwinkel meines Golden-Willow ist deutlich flacher als angegeben (Produktionsfeher/Einzelfall?) ! Deshalb passt auch meine Sitzposition nicht, so dass ich aufgrund dieser Falschangabe nun eine andere Sattelstütze besorgen muss (gar nicht so leicht bei 30,0mm). Schade vor allem deswegen, weil dann die Oberrohrlänge auch entsprechend abnimmt, und längere Vorbaufinger habt ihr bedauerlicherweise auch noch nicht im Programm? 

(2) Die Lackqualität??? Das Rad kam schon vom Montieren mit leichter Beschädigung - hat mich aber nicht weiter gestört, denn es ist ja ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Aber mal im Ernst: Das Teil nimmt einem ja schon übel, wenn man es nur scharf anschaut. Eine Pulverbeschichtung hätte man dem Rahmen doch schon spendieren können- oder? 

Also ich will ja nicht nur meckern, denn eigentlich bin ich total glücklich   mit dem Bike und möchte es nicht mehr hergeben  
Nur die o.g. Punkte müssen noch ausgebessert werden...


----------



## M-T-B (22. Oktober 2007)

bikemax100 schrieb:


> Echte Erfahrungen zum Scandium dürfte es noch nicht geben.
> Es gibt bisher noch kein Serienbike, da laufen noch Testfahrten.
> 
> Die Hinterbauten wurden beim normalen GW und beim Scandium für mehr Reifenfreiheit neu gestaltet.
> ...


 

Hallo, ich hatte das Vergnügen das neue GW Scandium im Vinschgau auf tollen Trails probezufahren und kann nur sagen: einfach SUUUPER  

Für die Testfahrt stand das GW Sc. in der 1er-Version also mit ca. 12,4 kg zur Verfügung. Ich habe mich auf Anhieb wohl gefühlt und bin Spitzkehren wesentlich souveräner um die Ecken gewieselt als mit vergleichbaren Bikes. Hatte anfangs zwar noch Probleme die richtige "Stellung" für den entsprechenden Trail zu finden. Man darf nicht den Fehler begehen und bei einfachen Trails auf vollen Federweg zu stellen (sind ja immerhin gute 150mm), da man dann bei kurzen Gegenanstiegspassagen (wie sie im Vinschagu öfters vorkommen) ein wenig Probleme beim Hochfahren bekommen kann. Aber wenn man den Downhill vor Augen hat und vollen Federweg fährt - macht es einfach nur Freude und kann dabei noch prima kontrollieren wo's lang gehen soll!!!
Mein nächstes Bike: Ein GW Scandium  

Werde demnächst ein paar Fotos einstellen...


----------



## knatti (22. Oktober 2007)

Danke M-T-B und bikemax100 für die Infos

ich werde noch das Supershuttle testen (je nach Wetter und Schnupfen), aber bis jetzt liegt das GW scandium vorn.

Ich will ja meiner recht radl fanatischen Freundin nachkommen  

Auf der Gesamtstrecke jedoch wahrscheinlich auch mit Ironwood möglich da ich sie jetzt schon bergab mit meiner Gummi-8jahre-alt Gabel locker abhänge


----------



## Helltone (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
habe das GW am Wochenende zum zweiten Mal gefahren und war begeistert. Dieses mal waren vernünftige Reifen drauf Nobby Nic 2.25, fände aber einen bereiteren Reifen noch besser. Gabel und Dämpfersystem waren diesmal auch optimal auf mich abgestimmt. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Jetzt würde ich gerne noch das Edison im Vergleich fahren.
*GW:Rockz!*

Gruß
Helltone


----------



## ralfisto (23. Oktober 2007)

Helltone schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe das GW am Wochenende zum zweiten Mal gefahren und war begeistert. Dieses mal waren vernünftige Reifen drauf Nobby Nic 2.25, fände aber einen bereiteren Reifen noch besser. Gabel und Dämpfersystem waren diesmal auch optimal auf mich abgestimmt. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Jetzt würde ich gerne noch das Edison im Vergleich fahren.
> *GW:Rockz!*
> 
> ...



Hallo Helltone, 

hab mein GW auch in velbert bei bik`n service gekauft. Alles super, bin bestens betreut. Auch beim support von den bionicon-Leuten selbst.

Hab MAXXIS highroller und minion in 2.35 montiert.

Welchen Druck bist Du denn in Gabel und Dämpfer gefahren ?

Gruß

ralfisto


----------



## Helltone (23. Oktober 2007)

ralfisto schrieb:


> Hallo Helltone,
> 
> hab mein GW auch in velbert bei bik`n service gekauft. Alles super, bin bestens betreut. Auch beim support von den bionicon-Leuten selbst.
> 
> ...



Hi Ralfisto,
den Druck, der in der Gebrauchsanleitung für mein Gewicht 85kg beschrieben ist. Die genaue Zahl habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf. Ich fand die Gabel immer noch etwas nervös. Bringt die Zugstufendämpfung etwas? Welches GW Modell mit welcher Ausstattung hast du dir gegönnt Ralfisto?

LG
Helltone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
Jetzt habt Ihr schon so vile Fragen gepostet und beantwortet, aber bitte schreibt mir doch kurz was Ihr noch beantwortet haben möchtet. 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi


----------



## bikemax100 (23. Oktober 2007)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Jetzt habt Ihr schon so vile Fragen gepostet und beantwortet, aber bitte schreibt mir doch kurz was Ihr noch beantwortet haben möchtet.
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> Andi




Hallo Andi,

hier schon mal meine Fragen.
Wäre schön wenn du jeweils einen kurzen Kommentar dazu abgeben könntest.


- Hat ein 2,4" Reifen im 2008er Hinterbau von GW und GW Scandium Platz ?

- Ist der Hinterbau beim GW Scandium auch aus Scandium, oder der vom normalen GW ?

- Ist der Hinterbau vom GW Scandium eloxiert oder lackiert ?

- Welche Sattelstütze ist beim GW Scandium Rahmenkit mit dabei ?

- Hat das GW Scandium eine 31,6 er Sattelstütze ?

- Gibts schon Bilder vom Carbon Riser, welchen Rise und Kröpfung hat der ?

- Wann kommen die ersten GW Scandium in den Handel ?


Gruß
   Max


----------



## ralfisto (23. Oktober 2007)

Helltone schrieb:


> Hi Ralfisto,
> den Druck, der in der Gebrauchsanleitung für mein Gewicht 85kg beschrieben ist. Die genaue Zahl habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf. Ich fand die Gabel immer noch etwas nervös. Bringt die Zugstufendämpfung etwas? Welches GW Modell mit welcher Ausstattung hast du dir gegönnt Ralfisto?
> 
> LG
> Helltone



Hi Helltone,

hab das GW II ohne gravierende Änderungen. Bin nach mehreren Probeanläufen bei den eggbeater-clickies gelandet und hab mir die ergon-downhill-griffe gegönnt. Wie schon erwähnt, braucht die Gabel regelmäßig Fett. Bekommt sie von mir auch, grs. nach jeder tour, der Dämfer auch. Fett wie auch Gabelöl hab ich bei bionicon bestellt.

Zur Zugstufe kann dir der Andi besser Auskunft geben. Die macht, glaub ich, ab 90 kg aufwärts richtig Sinn.

Ich hab auch so dein Gewicht, mess aber nur 1,75 m und fahre das GW daher in Größe M und mit dem für mein Gewicht empfohlenen Druck in Gabel und Dämpfer. Kann man aber ja jederzeit schnell der Strecke und den jeweiligen Besdürfnissen anpassen.

Ich habs umgekehrt gemacht und zuvor das Edison am Tegernsee Probegefahren, in Größe L. War meine erste praktische Bekanntschaft mit einem bionicon und ich war (bin) begeistert. Hab mich letztlich wegen der etwas gestreckteren Sitzposition (längeres Oberrohr) für das GW entschieden, weil immer wieder auch mal längere Tourenabschnitte auf dem Programm stehen und mir persönlich diese Geometrieauslegung noch angenehmer ist.

Weiter viel Spass beim testen

Gruss

ralfisto


----------



## bionicon (26. Oktober 2007)

An alle Interessierten : 

Wir haben ab nächstem Jahr Veranstaltungen für alle Fahrer
und solche die es werden wollen. 

Da wir gesehen haben, wieviel mehr Freude wir Euch teilweise schenken können, kann man sich ab sofort voranmelden - 
Wir werden 2-3 Wochenenden anbite, an denen Wir Technik, Trails und Hintergrundwissen zur Verfügung stellen. 
Preis wird bei ca. 150 - 250 liegen.

Also: email an [email protected]

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## hang-loose (27. Oktober 2007)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Jetzt habt Ihr schon so vile Fragen gepostet und beantwortet, aber bitte schreibt mir doch kurz was Ihr noch beantwortet haben möchtet.
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> Andi



Hallo Andi.

Vor allem die folgenden Fragen sind für mich wichtig:

1.) Wie kommt es, dass der Sitzwinkel meines GW deutlich flacher ist, als im Prospekt versprochen?
Ich habe jetzt wirklich ein Problem, denn wenn ich eine andere Sattelstütze montiere (gar nicht leicht bei 30,0) um den Sattel weiter nach vorn zu bekommen, dann verringert sich natürlich auch die effektive Oberrohrlänge, da das Tretlager deswegen noch lange nicht nach hinten wandert - so wäre es, wenn die Winkel stimmen würden.
Ich wollte eigentlich am XL-Rahmen eine längere Kurbel fahren - aufgrund der Sitzposition wohl niemals möglich.

2.) Wann kommen längere "Vorbaufinger" (oder eine Unterlage mit dem selben Effekt). Ich denke alle Kunden mit größeren Rahmen von euch würden solche benötigen, um Vorbauhöhe und -länge entsprechend anpassen zu können!


Gruß
hang-loose


----------



## bionicon (29. Oktober 2007)

Vorerst eine Notiz für Hellmann,
die Zugstufe ist in deinem Fall wahrscheinlich das richtige für Dich. 
Wenn Du eine haben möchtest, dann ruf uns kurz an oder schreib ne email ! 

Wegen dem Sitzwinkel hätte Ich gerne dass Du mich kurz anrufst, denn so recht kann Ich das nicht glauben, da so ein Fehler eigentlich nicht möglich ist ! 
Wenn wir dem Problem auf die Schliche gekommen sind, posten wir es hier. 

Die Vorbaufinger dauern noch ein wenig - aber wir haben den Wunsch auf der Platte.


----------



## bionicon (29. Oktober 2007)

An Alle in diesem Thread: 

Erstmal wollte Ich Euch sagen, dass Ich diese Unterhaltung hier sehr schätze - Ich habe mir am Wochenende endlich mal wieder die Zeit nehmen können um hier und da zu lesen und Ich muss sagen, dass hier sehr intelligent mit Informationen umgegangen wird und der ein oder andere auch mal relativiert und versucht Dinge aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zu sehen. 
Das freut mich sehr. 

Ich möchte alle von Euch dazu einladen, nach Gmund zu kommen und an  einem Workshop, der nur für Kunden ist; 
Biken gehen, Einstellung verbessern, Technik und wieder fahren gehen.

Also, wer möchte sollte sich schnell anmelden, Ich habe bereits 5 Anmeldungen !!
Ich würde mich freuen Euch im Frühjahr bei uns begrüßen . . . 
[email protected]


----------



## bionicon (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo bikemax, 
mit Sicherheit hast Du die ein oder andere Lösung schon bekommen, 
aber der Vollständigkeit halber möchte Ich Dir deine Antworten nocvh geben: 

Aber der Reihe nach: 

Alle Hinterbauten der 2008er Golden Willows haben 2,4 " Hinterbauten, auch 
die SC Reihe - wenn schon denn schon !

Der Hinterbeu des Golden Willow SC ist aus "normalem" 7005er Aluminium. 
Das gesamte Heck ist jedoch eloxiert. 

Carbon Riser habe Ich leider nix

..und : Die Bikes werden ab Anfang Dezember ausgeliefert.

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt
Das framekit kommt ohne Sattelstütze, wenn Du eine haben möchtest, dann kommt eine 31,6er Sattelstütze.


----------



## bikemax100 (29. Oktober 2007)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hallo bikemax,
> mit Sicherheit hast Du die ein oder andere Lösung schon bekommen,
> aber der Vollständigkeit halber möchte Ich Dir deine Antworten nocvh geben:
> 
> *Carbon Riser habe Ich leider nix*



Hallo Andi,

danke schon mal für deine Antworten.

Zum Lenker (siehe oben) muss ich noch mal nachhaken.
Hast du noch keine Angaben dazu oder werden keine Carbon Riser verbaut ?
In der Spezifikation vom GW SC ist der Carbon Riser 25,4mm-600mm angegeben.
Auf der Eurobike war, soweit ich mich erinnere, ein gerader Lenker verbaut.
Der Riser wäre natürlich an so einem Bike besser platziert.


Gruß
   Max


----------



## bionicon (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Max, 
Wir wollen auf jeden Fall einen Riser verbauen. 
Den Typ, bzw. den Rise habe Ich noch nicht. 

Sobald Ich Bescheid weiß, gebe Ich die Information weiter !

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemax100 (29. Oktober 2007)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hallo Max,
> Wir wollen auf jeden Fall einen Riser verbauen.
> Den Typ, bzw. den Rise habe Ich noch nicht.
> 
> ...




Hallo Andi,

nehmt doch einfach den Vector Carbon von Syntace.
Dann braucht ihr nicht lange rumtüftlen und habt was haltbares drauf. 

Gruß
Max


----------



## M-T-B (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Andi,

mich würde noch interessieren, was es mit dem Long Life Schmiersystem für die 0er-Modell auf sich hat. Sprich wie funktioniert das System, gibt es dies als Nachrüstkit auch für das Rahmenkit, bedeutet dies wartungsarmes biken etc. 
Vielleicht kannst Du ein paar Details zu diesem Thema posten.  Danke


----------



## bionicon (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Peter, 

das Long Life System wird in den Gabeln der 2008/09er Version enthalten sein und geht einen großen Schritt zur wartungsfreien Gabel. 

Mit der derzeitigen Technologie muss man jede Gabel, egal welcher Hersteller immer wieder nachfetten und ölen, da sonst einfach der Schmierfilm unterbrochen wird. 

Unsere Lösung beruht auf einerspeziellen Ring, der die Schmierung über einen sehr langen Zeitraum sicherstellt. 

Alle Details, auch zur Schmierung im Allgemeinen werden z.B. auf unserem Workshop erläutert und erklärt. 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## bikemax100 (30. Oktober 2007)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> das Long Life System wird in den Gabeln der 2008/09er Version enthalten sein ...
> 
> ...




Hallo Andi,

heist das ab der 2008er Version (z.B. ab Januar 2008) oder erst Ende 2008 ?


Gruß
Max


----------



## ncc1701 (4. November 2007)

Hallo
Bin seit 4 Wochen Besitzer eines GW und komme ganz gut damit zurecht.

Probier die ganze Zeit die beste Geometriestellung für gerades Gelände (Straße,Schotterweg ) zu finden.

Ist es die Downhillstellung ,oder Gabel einfahren das der Dämpfer 5mm ausfährt.

Meine Rahmengröße ist M

Wäre dankbar für Erfahrungen (Einstellungen ) von GW Fahren.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## prodigy (4. November 2007)

Hallo Achim,
ich fahre auch ein GW in Größe M.
Also die Downhillstellung ist m.E. nicht, da dann das Heck so weit absackt und man so nicht wirklich Vortrieb hat.
Ich glaube ich fahre meistens so mit 2-3 cm abgesenkter Gabel, was den gennanten 5mm am Dämpfer entsprechen könnte.
Da mein GW z.Z. jedoch in Inspektion ist, kann ich es leider nicht genau verifizieren.

Gruß, Uli


----------



## böser_wolf (5. November 2007)

ncc1701 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bin seit 4 Wochen Besitzer eines GW und komme ganz gut damit zurecht.
> 
> Probier die ganze Zeit die beste Geometriestellung für gerades Gelände (Straße,Schotterweg ) zu finden.
> ...


hallo joachim 
auf trail´s geht das gw am besten vorne ca 3/4cm rein und hinten 
5mm raus merkste aber schnell beim fahren 
und nach kurzer zeit geht gehts fast automatisch bei dir  
ich hab am anfang auch viel rumgespielt


----------



## bionicon (5. November 2007)

Hallo Max, 
die Gabelcastings werden ab Mitte / Ende 2008 auf den Markt kommen -
Die Gabelunterteile werden komplett neu entwickelt; daher ist ein Upgrade für die aktuelle Gabelserie nicht im Spiel. 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## ncc1701 (7. November 2007)

Hallo uli und böser wolf

Danke für die Antworten !

Es ist also fast so wie ich es mir gedacht hab.


Das Bike macht sehr viel Spass.

Gruss
Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eugenbacher (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nicht zuletzt Dank diesem Forums fahre ich seit einer Wochen Golden Willow. Soweit bin ich ganz zufrieden, nur vorne klappert etwas. Lenkkopflagerspiel fÃ¤llt aus, dass habe ich schon kontrolliert (ha ha das mich ein paar 2â¬ StÃ¼cke gekostet) und auch sonst sitzt alles fest. 
Ich bilde mir ein es ist die Federpatrone in der Gabel selbst die gegen das GehÃ¤use schlÃ¤gt wenn man die Bremse zieht und das Rad hin und her bewegt. 

Kann das sein? Ist das bei auch auch so?

GruÃ
Philipp


----------



## bionicon (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Philipp, 

Bitte gleich bei uns in der Werkstatt anrufen - dann legen wir gleich die Teile raus ! Eigentlich darf sich da nix bewegen, normal ist es auch nicht= 
Problem bald gelöst ! 


Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## eugenbacher (14. Februar 2008)

Problem behoben. Danke für die schnelle Unterstützung (allein dafür lohnt es sich schon Bionicon zu fahren)

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## aem_kei_ (27. Februar 2008)

Hab seit diesem Jahr ein Golden Willow und bin restlos zufrieden.
Mag's schon gar nicht mehr hergeben, wenn es wieder jemand Probe fahren will ... ich muss danach immer um die Rückgabe kämpfen 

Kann ich nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## racer01 (27. Februar 2008)

eugenbacher schrieb:


> Problem behoben. Danke für die schnelle Unterstützung (allein dafür lohnt es sich schon Bionicon zu fahren)
> 
> Gruß
> Philipp




Hallo Philipp,

was war denn jetzt das Problem???
ich denke das ich das selbe Problem habe.


----------



## eugenbacher (28. Februar 2008)

Ich kann dir jetzt leider keine genaue Lösung für ein einzelnes Probelm geben, weil da mehrere Sachen reingespielt haben. Das Geräusch bei der Gabel war nach dem Reinigen diverser Schraubenauflageflächen und dem richtigen Anziehen der Schrauben eigentlich weg (sehr wichtig war die Schraube unten am rechten Gabelholm, was ja auch logisch ist). Was jetzt noch an Spiel spürbar ist schiebe ich der Formular zu und der Tatsache, daß die Gabel gewollt oder serienmäßig (wie man mir erklärt hat) mehr Spiel hat wie ich es mit vorgestellt habe. Aber das "klackern" ist jetzt auf jeden fall nicht mehr zu hören.

Ein weiteres Klappergeräusch/Spiel habe ich dann auch noch am Hinterbau festgestellt und da war das Lager am Horstlink (Schaltwerkseite) ausgeschlagen. Auch darüber habe ich mit den Bionicon-Mechaniker gesprochen und der hat mir umgehend zwei neue Lager geschickt und das auch noch umsonst. 

Was ich noch erwähnen sollte: ich hab das Bike gebraucht gekauft und nach der ersten Fahrt im Gelände sind mir dann eben ein paar Sachen aufgefallen.

Wie schon geschrieben, der Service von Bionicon hat mich überzeugt.

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (5. März 2008)

Hmmm, ...


Danke ! 

so schnell kann´s gehen. 

Es darf ja mal was aufgeben - man muss nur die Antwort dafür haben. 
Wer uns dabei hilft, macht uns nur besser. 

Merci nochmal an Alle hier. 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## tomtomtom333 (5. März 2008)

Hallo Andi, 
Hallöchen GW-Biker,

ich bin gerade dabei mir ein GW Scandium aufzubauen. Teile hab ich schon, was mir noch fehlt ist der Rahmen samt Dämpfer. Wie ich so mitbekomme dauert dies auch noch ein Weilchen. Ich hab mir zum Bike eigentlich den einfachen RL-Däpfer bestellt, da ich nach einer mehrtätigen Probefahrt am Gardasee (GW) sehr zufrieden damit war (besser gesagt begeistert - so wie von dem ganzen Bike-Konzept). Ich bin praktisch nie mit gesperrtem Dämpfer gefahren, auch nicht auf grobem Geröll bergauf, und auf der Strasse hab ich einfach die Zugstufe zugedreht (nicht gesperrt). Nach Durchsicht des Forums bin ich aber unsicher geworden, ob nicht doch der PVA-Dämpfer die bessere Wahl wäre, vorallem wenn ich auf einer Transalp mit Rucksack unterwegs bin und dadurch der Schwerpunkt wesentlich nach Hinten verlagert wird (habe diesbezüglich schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem Stumpjumper-Fully gemacht). Was ich also bräuchte ist ein sehr feinfühliger Dämpfer, der ruhig ein bisschen wippen darf, aber mit Rucksack nicht einsacken soll. Wer von Euch hat da schon Erfahrung und kann mich beraten (RL oder PVA oder RPV). Von Andi wüsste ich gerne, ob Ihr auf den bestellten GW SC auch schon die neuen 2008er  Dämpfer verbaut?

Danke und liebe Grüße, Tom


----------



## hang-loose (5. März 2008)

Ich habe ebenfalls die einfachste Version des Dämpfers.
Alles andere halte ich für unnötig, denn wenn mal etwas wippt, dann die Federwegsverstellung von bionicon, und nicht der Dämpferkolben!

Also: Der Einfachste reicht völlig.

Erfahrung mit Gepäck (fahre täglich mit ca 7kg im Rucksack): Tip top! Im Uphill sackt da gar nix ein - das Heck verhärtet sich etwas, und das ist gut so.

Wirklich 'n super Radl  

@bionicon: Wann kommen denn nun die längeren Vorbaufinger???


----------



## Helltone (6. März 2008)

tomtomtom333 schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> Hallöchen GW-Biker,
> 
> ich bin gerade dabei mir ein GW Scandium aufzubauen. Teile hab ich schon, was mir noch fehlt ist der Rahmen samt Dämpfer. Wie ich so mitbekomme dauert dies auch noch ein Weilchen. Ich hab mir zum Bike eigentlich den einfachen RL-Däpfer bestellt, da ich nach einer mehrtätigen Probefahrt am Gardasee (GW) sehr zufrieden damit war (besser gesagt begeistert - so wie von dem ganzen Bike-Konzept). Ich bin praktisch nie mit gesperrtem Dämpfer gefahren, auch nicht auf grobem Geröll bergauf, und auf der Strasse hab ich einfach die Zugstufe zugedreht (nicht gesperrt). Nach Durchsicht des Forums bin ich aber unsicher geworden, ob nicht doch der PVA-Dämpfer die bessere Wahl wäre, vorallem wenn ich auf einer Transalp mit Rucksack unterwegs bin und dadurch der Schwerpunkt wesentlich nach Hinten verlagert wird (habe diesbezüglich schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem Stumpjumper-Fully gemacht). Was ich also bräuchte ist ein sehr feinfühliger Dämpfer, der ruhig ein bisschen wippen darf, aber mit Rucksack nicht einsacken soll. Wer von Euch hat da schon Erfahrung und kann mich beraten (RL oder PVA oder RPV). Von Andi wüsste ich gerne, ob Ihr auf den bestellten GW SC auch schon die neuen 2008er  Dämpfer verbaut?
> ...



Moin,
also ich habe mich für den PVA Dämpfer entschieden. Ich habe den nicht im Vergleich zu dem Standarddämpfer gefahren, aber ich dachte, dass ich lieber 75 Euro mehr investiere, damit ich mich nicht evtl. ärgere, wenn der Standarddämpfer unsensibel angesprochen häte. Bin mit dem Dämpfer soweit top zufrieden (wie auch mit dem ganzen Rad).


----------



## eugenbacher (7. März 2008)

Ich hab auch den einfachsten Dämpfer und ich finde er spricht super an und sackt auch nicht weg am Berg. Auch habe ich bis jetzt noch nie ein wippen gespürt.

Ich bin aber auch oft mit den Singletrailer (Kinderanhänger mit 20cm Federweg) unterwegs und wenn ich da nicht zuvor den Druck im Dämpfer auf das Mehrgewicht anpasse sackt der Dämpfer an steilen Stellen beim anfahren so ein, daß die ganze Geometrieverstellung nichts mehr nützt. Wenn dann noch ein paar größere Steine oder Wurzeln da sind wird es sehr schwer wieder in Fahrt zu kommen. Ist aber auch logisch daß man sein Fahrwerk anpassen muß wenn man aufeinmal 10 oder 15 kg schwerer ist.

@bionicon:der Frage nach den "langen Fingern" schließe ich mich auch an!


----------



## bionicon (7. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
es wird keine längeren Vorbaufinger geben - 
wir werden in ein paar Monaten einen Lenker mit hohem rise verbauen, um den Fahrkomfort zu verbessern. 

Schönes Wochenende
Andi Schmidt


----------



## tomtomtom333 (9. März 2008)

eugenbacher schrieb:


> Ich hab auch den einfachsten Dämpfer und ich finde er spricht super an und sackt auch nicht weg am Berg. Auch habe ich bis jetzt noch nie ein wippen gespürt.
> 
> Ich bin aber auch oft mit den Singletrailer (Kinderanhänger mit 20cm Federweg) unterwegs und wenn ich da nicht zuvor den Druck im Dämpfer auf das Mehrgewicht anpasse sackt der Dämpfer an steilen Stellen beim anfahren so ein, daß die ganze Geometrieverstellung nichts mehr nützt. Wenn dann noch ein paar größere Steine oder Wurzeln da sind wird es sehr schwer wieder in Fahrt zu kommen. Ist aber auch logisch daß man sein Fahrwerk anpassen muß wenn man aufeinmal 10 oder 15 kg schwerer ist.



Hallöchen, 

danke mal an Alle für Eure Tips bezüglich Däpferwahl. Scheinbar reicht es wirklich den einfachsten Däpfer RL zu nehmen. Was mich diesbezüglich ausserdem bestärkt (obwohl nicht direkt vergleichbar) ist, daß ich (73 kg) auf meinen Probefahrten u.a. am Gardasee mit der Gabel ohne zusätzliche Dämpferkartusche von der perfekten Performance begeistert war. Und das, obwohl ich mir vor der ersten Testfahrt sicher war, daß es ohne Gabel-Dämpferkartusche nicht ginge. 

Liebe Grüße, Tom


----------



## eugenbacher (6. April 2008)

Mahlzeit,

mir rutscht ständig die Sattelstüzte bei meinen GW rein. Um es ein bisschen genauer zu beschreiben würde ich sagen so ca. 1cm auf 10km. Dabei stehe ich im Vergleich zu den meisten Fully-Fahrer je ziemlich viel beim biken weil ich es so gewohnt bin. Mir ist von Anfang an schon ungwohnt großes Spiel der Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr aufgefallen. 

Hat oder hatte einer von euch auch schon dieses Problem und wenn ja, was habt ihr dagegen gemacht?


----------



## maxce (19. April 2008)

Hallo, ich habe mit meinem 2008er Golden Willow Rahmenkit dasselbe Problem mit der Sattelstütze. Ich habe eine 30 mm Thomson elite verbaut. Ich versuche immer noch den Schnellspanner immer fester zu ziehen, bei meinem alten Cannondale hatte ich sogar Fett dazwischen /wegen knarzen) und es gab nie ein Problem. Vielleicht passt der Sattelstützenrohr Durchmesser bei Bionicon nicht ganz exakt?


Gruß


----------



## tomtomtom333 (21. April 2008)

maxce schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mit meinem 2008er Golden Willow Rahmenkit dasselbe Problem mit der Sattelstütze. Ich habe eine 30 mm Thomson elite verbaut. Ich versuche immer noch den Schnellspanner immer fester zu ziehen, bei meinem alten Cannondale hatte ich sogar Fett dazwischen /wegen knarzen) und es gab nie ein Problem. Vielleicht passt der Sattelstützenrohr Durchmesser bei Bionicon nicht ganz exakt?Gruß



Hallöchen,

soweit mir bekannt ist, hat das GW einen Sattelrohrinnendurchmesser von 31,6 mm.  Da kann die 30 mm Sattelstütze nicht halten.

Liebe Grüße, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eugenbacher (21. April 2008)

30,0 stimmt schon. Vielleicht hat das SC eine dickere Sattelstütze, aber das normale GW hatte bis jetzt zumindest eine 30,0er drin. Bei mir handelt es sich zu dem auch um die orginal Bionicon-Stütze.

Genau so wie maxce bin ich es auch gewohnt etwas Fett auf die Stütze oder halt innen ins Sattelrohr zu geben um Knarzgeräusche zu vermeiden bzw.  auch als Schutz vor Dreck und Schmutzwasser. Aber auch nachdem ich Rohr und Stütze wieder gereinigt hatte, wandert der Sattel langsam nach unten.

Gruß


----------



## tomtomtom333 (21. April 2008)

eugenbacher schrieb:


> 30,0 stimmt schon. Vielleicht hat das SC eine dickere Sattelstütze, aber das normale GW hatte bis jetzt zumindest eine 30,0er drin. Bei mir handelt es sich zu dem auch um die orginal Bionicon-Stütze.Gruß



Hallöchen,

RIESEN ENTSCHULDIGUNG   , ich hätte wohl vorher genauer lesen sollen. GW hat 30 mm und GW SC 31,6 mm.

Liebe Grüße, Tom


----------



## Futurman (29. Mai 2008)

Servus Jungs hab mir heut ein GW 1 bestellt es wird in 2 Wochen da sein! Werd dann erstmal paar Bilder posten und dann gleich mal paar Runden drehn..Fals ihr mir irgendwelche Tipps geben könnt zwecks kabelschutz oder sonstiges wegen Abreibung am Rahmen bitte einfach schreiben!!

MfG


----------



## Helltone (29. Mai 2008)

Futurman schrieb:


> Servus Jungs hab mir heut ein GW 1 bestellt es wird in 2 Wochen da sein! Werd dann erstmal paar Bilder posten und dann gleich mal paar Runden drehn..Fals ihr mir irgendwelche Tipps geben könnt zwecks kabelschutz oder sonstiges wegen Abreibung am Rahmen bitte einfach schreiben!!
> 
> MfG



Die Entscheidung ist gefallen Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Du wirst den Kauf bestimmt nicht bereuen.


----------



## Futurman (4. Juni 2008)

Servus..
Bin grad noch am spekulieren welchen Dämpfer ich nehmen soll?
Könnt ihr mir mal eure Erfahrungen mit euren Dämpfern schreiben und welcher gut ist?

MfG


----------



## bionicon (11. Juni 2008)

Servus, 
Ich kann Dir den RL Dämpfer empfehlen - 
oder den PVA. 

Wichtig ist, dass Du die Plattform komplett abstellen kannst, der 4 - Gelenker reagiert etwas aufsässig auf die Plattformtechnologie. 

Bei schnellen Abfahrten kann es sein, dass der Hintebau dann nicht sensibel anspricht - 
Wenn Ich Dir noch mehr helfen kann, gib mir Bescheid.

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## Futurman (13. Juni 2008)

bionicon schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich kann Dir den RL Dämpfer empfehlen -
> oder den PVA.
> 
> ...



Bei welchen kann ma die Plattform abstellen?Kenn mich leider noch net so gut mit euren Dämpfern aus! Gruß


----------



## knatti (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo

ich hab mein GW SC1 nun seit einem Monat (mein erstes fully)
und hab den standard verbauten RL Dämpfer.

Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden damit
- auf der Strasse ganz nach rechts (starr)
- auf Schotter bergauf mitte oder ganz links
- bergab ganz links
- hebel vom Sattel erreichbar und es gäbe noch eine Fernbedieung

KISS - "Keep it simple, stupid"

Ich muss nur noch die zu schmierende Stelle am Hinterbau finden die quietsch Geräusche beim federn macht - bis jetzt hat immer Wasser auf die Gelenke geholfen (schnelle Lösung beim Fahren).

Allgemein:
Supa Radl
Hält mehr aus als meine Ellenbögen (schon öfters zum bremsen verwendet)

knatti


----------



## M-T-B (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo knatti,

ich habe am Wochenende auch die erste Tour mit meinem selbst aufgebauten GW auch mit (gewählten) RL-Dämpfer.
Hatte am Wochenende auch gleich die Regentaufe und danach quietschte und knarrte auch bei mir der Hinterbau beim Ausfedern.

Gefundenes Problemfeld: Das große Lager in der Mitte der Schwinge:

Problemlösung: Nach vielen Versuchen hatte folgendes geholfen: 
1. Alle drei Schraube der Schwinge lösen (vorne am Dämpfer, der mittige am Rahmen und hinten an der Schwinge). Den vorderen am Dämpfer ganz abmontieren.
2. Nun die Schraube lösen, die den Dämpfer unten am Rahmen halten.
3. Die mittige und hintere Schraube der Schwinge festziehen.
4. Die Schraube vordere Schraube der Schwinge eindrehen und dabei vorher schauen, dass das Gewinde mittig zu shen ist, ansonsten den Dämpfer ausrichten. Dann festziehen.
5. Nun wieder die beiden untern Schrauben am Dämpfer/Rahmen festziehen
Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass das Quietschen beseitigt wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Futurman (17. Juni 2008)

Alles klar.. hab mir etz auch mal den RL Dämpfer rein machen lassen, der ja bei meim GW 1 eh scho mit drin ist.
Es sollte diese Woche kommen mal schaun obs klappt, wenn net auch net so schlimm musste am Knie operiert werden und darf bis Mitte Juli net fahren. Könnt kotzen!!

Euch viel Spaß beim biken..

Gruß


----------



## knatti (17. Juni 2008)

M-T-B schrieb:


> ...
> Hatte am Wochenende auch gleich die Regentaufe und danach quietschte und knarrte auch bei mir der Hinterbau beim Ausfedern.
> ...
> Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass das Quietschen beseitigt wurde...



Hmmm danke für die Anleitung, werde mal testen sobald ich Zeit dafür hab.
(Etwas anderer Dienstplan wegen Euro08)
knatti


----------



## Futurman (22. Juli 2008)

Servus, wollt mal was nachfragen.
Ich hab mein Setup komplett neu gemacht da ich mit den gemessenen 125mm Federweg nicht zufrieden war da ja 150mm angegeben werden. Nachdem neuen Setup konnt ich wieder nur 125mm Federweg messen? Woran liegt es? Die restlichen 25mm federn ja garnet ein.

Gruß


----------



## Totoxl (22. Juli 2008)

Die Restlichen 25mm sind Elastomere, die als Durchschlagschutz dienen sollen. Hab am Anfang auch ein wenig Sparsam geschaut.


----------



## Futurman (22. Juli 2008)

Ja wie des is ja Verarschung des kann doch net mit dazu zählt werden.. bei den Tests in da neuen Mountainbike Zeitschrift wurden aber a 150 mm gemessen. 
Paar ham gschrieben wenn ma as Setup neu macht sinds da. 

Gruß


----------



## T8Force (22. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mal etwas von 10mm gelesen, aber 25mm fänd ich jetzt schon arg viel. Diesen Puffer haben Gabeln aber generell, das wirst du auch bei anderen Herstellern haben...

Muss mal morgen bei mir nachmessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (24. Juli 2008)

Da kommt man sich erst Verarscht vor. Aber so einen Elastomer oder Puffer als letzten Durschlagschutz haben fast alle Gabelhersteller.


----------



## jever98 (24. Juli 2008)

Naja, bei meiner Pace kriege ich bei 150mm auch wirklich 150mm...


----------



## guruW (28. Juli 2008)

Hi Futurman,
hast du einen kompletten Reset gemacht oder nur ein neues Setup? Bei unserem Golden Willow war nach einem Reset deutlich mehr Federweg vorhanden.
greez guru


----------



## Futurman (31. Juli 2008)

Servus, ich hab die Luft komplett raus gelassen sodass die Federgabel in sich zusammen gsackt ist.
Erklär mal wie ichs machen muss um wirklich 150mm Federweg zu bekommen, sehn tut ma scho mehr als 125mm aber einfedern tun halt nur soviel..

Gruß


----------



## catalyst (25. August 2008)

Moin! 
Kurze frage so mittenrein. Habe ein 2006er GW und würde diesem gerne mal eine frische Farbe verpassen. Dazu muss ich´s natürlich zerlegen. Soweit alles kein Problem - aber kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Hauptlager rausbekomme? Die Schraube ist schon ab, aber diese Aluminiun Achse (oder wie auch immer man das nennen soll) steckt fest. Dreht sich wie doof, kommt aber nicht raus. Gibt´s da ´nen Trick dabei?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## promillesepp (25. August 2008)

Hallo
hier mal eine Antwort von Andi. Aus dem Forum weiter hinten.
Betrifft zwar das Edison gilt aber bestimmt auch für s Golden Willow

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nicht den Hinterbau demontieren - man kann bei allen Airlines die Bikes komplett ( LRS ausbauen) mitnehmen.
Der Hinterbau sitzt da wirklich mit einem Festen Lagersitz, den kann man nicht einfach sau rausstopseln und wieder reinpopeln.
Achtung ! Das ist die wichtigste Lagerung im ganzen Bike - die muss passen und
muss danach durch eine neue erstetzt werden.

Schönen Gruß
Andi Schmidt


----------



## catalyst (25. August 2008)

Hm, klingt jetzt nich so problemlos. Ja ja, damals bei´m alten SuperV war das noch einfach ....

Hat denn schonmal jemand das Ding zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut? Neues Lager einpassen sollte ja für einen Masch-Bauer mit Werkstatt nicht das riesen Thema sein (Standard Indu- Lager?). Müsste nur wissen wie man das Lager rausbekommt (ohne Schaden anzurichten).
Bis jetzt steckt jedenfalls noch alles drin. Bis auf diese eine Schraube eben.

Erfahrungsberichte wilkommen!!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. August 2008)

... dafür gibt es doch von Bionicon dieses "Bushing Tool" , oder?
http://www.bionicon.com/standard.xml?vpID=505&SID=1219681238_7dd7000082c1459a518a


----------



## promillesepp (25. August 2008)

ist das nicht zum ein/auspressen des Lagers an der Dämpferaufnahme?


----------



## promillesepp (25. August 2008)

ist das nicht zum ein/auspressen des Lagers an der Dämperaufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (29. August 2008)

Hey, stehe vor der Entscheidung mir für nächstes Jahr ein Fully zuzulegen. 
In mehreren Tests habe ich nun gelesen, dass die Gabel des GW sich unterdämpft anfühlt. Wie macht sich das denn in der Praxis bemerkbar? Oder Wie sind eure Erfahrungen in dieser Hinsicht? 
Gruß Christof


----------



## aem_kei_ (31. August 2008)

über die Gabel kann ich mich nicht beschweren - ist sowohl beim bergauf- als auch insbesondere beim downhill mit größeren drops sehr angenehm zu fahren
einzig das Gesamtgewicht stört mich manchmal (z.B. beim Tragen ...)


----------



## M-T-B (1. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann auch nicht bestätigen, dass der Dämpfer unterdämpft ist. Liegt ggf. aber auch am Fahrergewicht!
Bezüglich des Gewichtes kann ich nur sagen, dass man ein GW Scandium um 12kg aufbauen kann. Das ist gemessen an den 150mm Federweg vorne OK. ich persönlich habe das GW Sc. mit 13kg aufgebaut, da ich auf Leichbauteile (Carbonlenker und leichte Felgen) verzichtet habe, da mein GW auch über 80kg zu tragen hat .
Das Einstellsystem des Dämpfers ist dafür einfach unschlagbar. Gerade auf Passagen mit ständigen Wechsel von bergauf- und bergab-Stücken kann man schnell auf die Situation reagieren und hat immer beide Hände dort wo sie hingehören - am Lenker!

Gruß Peter


----------



## tomtomtom333 (1. September 2008)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Hey, stehe vor der Entscheidung mir für nächstes Jahr ein Fully zuzulegen.
> In mehreren Tests habe ich nun gelesen, dass die Gabel des GW sich unterdämpft anfühlt. Wie macht sich das denn in der Praxis bemerkbar? Oder Wie sind eure Erfahrungen in dieser Hinsicht?
> Gruß Christof



Hallo, auch ich kann bei einem Fahrergewicht von derzeit 71 kg nur allergrößtes Lob für die Performance der Gabel aussprechen (GW SC in M). Vor dem Kauf des Bikes war ich überzeugt, eine Dämpferkartusche nachrüsten zu müssen - aber ich habe mich getäuscht - absolut nicht notwendig! Das macht auch das Leben viel einfacher: kein dauerndes Abstimmen auf unterschiedliche Trails -  richtigen Luftdruck rein (der am Bike angegebene Druck passt eigentlich auch fast immer) und einfach unbeschwert BIKEN!

Liebe Grüße, Tom


----------



## catalyst (2. September 2008)

Hi tomtomtom333!

Habe in Deinen Bildern gesehen das Du Dein GW farblich verändert hast. Das bringt mich zurück zu meiner Frage von weiter oben: Ich will mein GW ebenfalls umfärben, dazu muss ich´s aber komplett zerlegen. Ist bereits geschehen - bis auf das Schwingen-Hauptlager. Ich bekomm´ das Ding nicht raus. Allzuviel Gewalt wollte ich aber auch nicht anwenden. Um eine Abzieher anzusetzen sehe ich keine Möglichkeit. Und mit drehen geht ja auch nix. Also, wie hast Du´s rausbekommen?


----------



## 4mate (2. September 2008)

@catalyst . tom³ hat ein GW *Scandium *, da wurde nichts umlackiert , das ist der Originalzustand : 
*http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/1/1/5/7/_/large/GW1040370.JPG

Wegen Hauptlager bei Bionicon anfragen - das liegt doch nahe  ...
*


----------



## catalyst (2. September 2008)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ....

Hätte vielleicht mal auf die Details achten sollen. Danke für den Hinweis. Bionicon hab´ ich schon angemailt, aber bisher noch keine Info bekommen. Messestress, denke ich. Vielleicht frag ich auch mal direkt und persönlich nach. Während oder nach der Eurobike.


----------



## eugenbacher (4. September 2008)

Hallo,

mein GW ist jetzt ca. 1 Jahr alt und wie ich jetzt im Rahmen ein größeren Wartung meinen Hinterbau komplett zerlegt habe mußte ich feststellen, daß die Lager im Umlenkhebel (Wippe) komplett hinüber sind. Besonders das Lager am Drehpunkt Sitzstreben/Wippe fühlt sich wie eine Rasterung an. Dabei wären die Lager optisch im einwandfreien Zustand, kein Dreck oder Rost und laufen schön im Fett. 

Hat einer von euch sowas auch schon mal festgestellt? Ehrlich gesagt bin ich da gestern schon ein bisschen entsetzt gewesen. 

Gruß


----------



## catalyst (4. September 2008)

@eugenbacher

Hab mein Bike (bis auf das Hauptlager - s.o.) auch komplett zerlegt, konnte aber keine Schaeden feststellen. Ist allerdings auch kaum gelaufen.
Aber - don´t panik! Sind alles standardisierte Industrielager die Du bei der naechsetn INA / SKF Vertretung bekommen kannst. Fuer kleines Geld. Wuerde ich austauschen.

Der Grund fuer die "Rasterung" ist eigentlich klar: Die Schwingenlager - und auch die an der Wippe - drehen sich ja nie komplett, sondern immer nur in einem kleinen Winkelbereich (so wie der Hinterbau auslenkt eben). Deshalb hast Du die Belastung immer nur in einem kleinen Bereich. Und da es sich ja eigentlich nicht um radiale Kraefte handelt die hier einwirken, sondern mehr um Stoss- und damit um Punktlasten, drueckt´s halt irgendwann die Kugel in die Laufflaeche. Wuerde ich mal als Verschleiss hinnehmen.

Wieviel ist denn Dein Bike bisher gelaufen? Und wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ncc1701 (4. September 2008)

@eugenbacher

Hallo
Mein GW ist ca. 3000km gelaufen (nicht ganz ein Jahr) und ich habe die
besagten Lager gegen Edelstahllager ausgetauscht und von jeder Seite
obwohl Z-Lager mit wasserabweisendem Fett eingeschmiert und eingebaut.

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## eugenbacher (5. September 2008)

Das Rad ist jetzt vielleicht 1 1/2 Jahre alt und ist aber erst seit Feb.08 in meinem Besitz. Ich bin dieses Jahr nicht viel zum fahren gekommen und wenn, dann lasse ich es bergab zwar schon gern fliegen, aber ich denke schon das es im normalen Rahmen ist. Gekauft habe ich das Bike bei einem Bionicon Händler als "gepflegt" und "super Zustand" (keine Bikepark-Einsätze usw.). 
Ich weiß natürlich nicht was mein Vorgänger tatsächlich alles gemacht hat, aber das die Lager so schnell einlaufen (vor allem weil ich es kaum benützt habe) hat mich schon überrascht. Naja egal, ich werd mir heute neue Lager holen und dann schnurrt es wieder.

Grüsse


----------



## prodigy (19. September 2008)

Falls jemand ein schönes Golden Willow sucht 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=136307


----------



## bionicon (20. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

nächste Woche kommen alles 2008er Bikes - 
und amit auch das GW SC in grau auf die Homepage  !

Ich hoffe wir helfen Euch damit schonmal weiter ! 

Wir werden dieses Jahr übrigens zweimal unseren Workshop anbieten und wieder neue Streck en im Programm haben - 
An alle die schon danei waren: Es gibt schon wieder viel zu sehen!


Schönen Gruß 

Euer Andi Schmidt


----------



## Nocinoib (20. September 2008)

Hi zusammen!

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit einem 2,4er Reifen auf der Alexrims FD 16 (Serienfelge GW I)? Eigentlich sollte die Maulweite ja viel breiter sein als 16mm. Mit anderen Worten: Muss ich, wenn ich einen 2,4er Reifen aufziehen will eine andere Felge kaufen?

Schönen Tag auch ...


----------



## Der Kassenwart (21. September 2008)

nabend an alle hier!
ich lese z.zt. nur mit, trage mich aber mit der absicht, ein bionicon als rahmenset zu kaufen, doch zunächst werd ich erstmal ordentlich testen.

@nocinoib: ich habe die tage eine etwas ältere ausgabe der mountain bike action rausgekramt, um zu lesen, was die amis so über bionicons denken und mir fiel dabei auf, daß der tester mit big betty auf den o.g. alexrims unterwegs war. wie es um die reifenfreiheit im hinterbau bestellt war, gaben die bilder nicht her. an der gabel war jedenfalls noch etwas platz. aber die heizen halt im sonnigen trockenen californien rum, bei matsch sieht es sicher anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer01 (21. September 2008)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> nabend an alle hier!
> ich lese z.zt. nur mit, trage mich aber mit der absicht, ein bionicon als rahmenset zu kaufen, doch zunächst werd ich erstmal ordentlich testen.
> 
> @nocinoib: ich habe die tage eine etwas ältere ausgabe der mountain bike action rausgekramt, um zu lesen, was die amis so über bionicons denken und mir fiel dabei auf, daß der tester mit big betty auf den o.g. alexrims unterwegs war. wie es um die reifenfreiheit im hinterbau bestellt war, gaben die bilder nicht her. an der gabel war jedenfalls noch etwas platz. aber die heizen halt im sonnigen trockenen californien rum, bei matsch sieht es sicher anders aus.




hinten geht max ein 2.3 Reifen drauf ein Nobby Nic mit 2.4 schleift, z.b beim Lastwechsel in der Kurve.Mit Schlamm geht mal gar nix mehr. Ich fahre einen 2.25. Wie es beim GW SC aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.

Grüße


----------



## knatti (21. September 2008)

racer01 schrieb:


> Wie es beim GW SC aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.



Hallo
habe auf meinem GW sc hinten den Nobby Nic 2.4 drin und wie Andi schon irgendwo im Forum geschrieben hat, geht es sich auch aus.

Ist dann aber schon das maximum denke ich, ab und zu bleibt ein Stein im Reifen hängen und klopft ein paar runden an den Rahmen.


----------



## Nocinoib (22. September 2008)

racer01 schrieb:


> hinten geht max ein 2.3 Reifen drauf ein Nobby Nic mit 2.4 schleift, z.b beim Lastwechsel in der Kurve.Mit Schlamm geht mal gar nix mehr. Ich fahre einen 2.25. Wie es beim GW SC aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> Grüße



Hi racer01,
ist dein Rahmen ein 2008er oder 07 oder älter? 
Denn eigentlich heißt es doch, das ab Bj. 2008 ein 2,4er reingeht. Deshalb galt mein Interesse auch mehr der Kompatibilität mit der schmalen Felge.


----------



## racer01 (22. September 2008)

Nocinoib schrieb:


> Hi racer01,
> ist dein Rahmen ein 2008er oder 07 oder älter?
> Denn eigentlich heißt es doch, das ab Bj. 2008 ein 2,4er reingeht. Deshalb galt mein Interesse auch mehr der Kompatibilität mit der schmalen Felge.




habe mein Bike im, ich glaube im Okt. 2007 gekauft.
Soviel ich weis hat sich aber nichts am Hinterbau geändert. Habe mal bei Bionicon nachgefragt ob ich einen anderen Hinterbau bekommen könnte, habe leider eine Absage bekommen.

Hat sich für mich eh erledigt, werde vermutl. auf SS umsatteln.

Grüße


----------



## Helltone (28. September 2008)

Mein GW ist jetzt ein halbes Jahr jung und und ich ärger mich gerade ziemlich über die absolut schlechte Lackqualität. Hinten an der Strebe blättert der Lack ab, weil ich dort ab und zu mit dem Schuh drankomme (insbesondere beim Downhill). Ansonten bin ich mit dem Rad top zufrieden, aber die Lackqualität geht gar nicht:






Ich werde mal meinen Händler kontaktieren und sehen was man da machen kann.


----------



## racer01 (28. September 2008)

Helltone schrieb:


> Mein GW ist jetzt ein halbes Jahr jung und und ich ärger mich gerade ziemlich über die absolut schlechte Lackqualität. Hinten an der Strebe blättert der Lack ab, weil ich dort ab und zu mit dem Schuh drankomme (insbesondere beim Downhill). Ansonten bin ich mit dem Rad top zufrieden, aber die Lackqualität geht gar nicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau deshalb habe ich da einen Kettenschutz aus Neopren dran gemacht.Sieht zwar nicht so dolle aus, schüzt aber.

Grüße


----------



## wolli101 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Miteinander,

mir ist vor kurzem ein GW zugelaufen und zu diesem hätte ich mal eine Frage: scheinbar nutzt mein GW auch in schwerem Gelände nicht den vollen Federweg - zumindest wenn ich dem Gummiring auf dem Dämpferkolben glauben kann. Beim letzten Gardaseeurlaub kamen zwei schwarze GWs zum Einsatz und bei beiden blieben selbst bei gerade noch fahrbarem Minimal-Luftdruck 1/3 des möglichen Federwegs/Dämpferkolbenwegs ungenutzt. Und genau so hat sich der Hinterbau auch angefühlt - bockig und unkomfortabel.

Insgesamt bin ich daher auch nicht sonderlich zufrieden mit dem GW - potente Gabeln bauen Andere auch und Rahmen mit mittelmäßigen Hinterbauten gibt es wie Sand am Meer, zumal ich nach geschätzten 500km schon ein erhebliches Spiel im Hinterbau spüre (Hinterrrad von oben festhalten und am Sattel ziehen).

Mache ich etwas falsch, ist mein Radl bereits defekt oder ist das einfach so, dass der Hinterbau der Gabel nicht folgen kann? Bisher würde ich zumindest für das schwarze GW nicht unbedingt eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen.

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## prodigy (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Wolli,
interessant wären mal ein paar Daten bzgl. Deiner Dämpferabstimmung, also was Du wiegst, was Du für einen Druck in der Dämpferkammer hast, wieviel SAG Du fährst.
Hatte ganz am Anfang mal nach der Bionicon Empfehlung abgestimmt, das ging gar nicht. Viel zu hart, total unsensibles Ansprechverhalten sowohl hinten wie vorne.

Bin jetzt mir meiner Abstimmung sehr zufrieden, ich nutze für das was ich hier im Taunus fahre den vollen Federweg und habe trotzdem nicht das Gefühl, dass ich durch einen weichen, sensiblen Hinterbau Antriebskraft verlieren würde, solange ich nicht in den Wiegetritt gehe. Hat keinerlei Wipptendenz, solange man sitzen bleibt.
Ein Verschleiss des Hinterbaus, bzw. der Lagerungen konnte ich noch nicht ausmachen nach 1 1/2 Jahre.

Fahrwerksmäßig bin ich echt zufrieden mit meinem schwarzen GW, absolut miserabel ist die Qualität der Lackierung. 

Innovation hin oder her, für ein 3000 EUR Bike ist das indiskutabel.
Mein Händler wusste wohl schon, warum er vor Auslieferung so ziemlich allen ebenen Flächen mit Protektfolie abgeklebt hat...


----------



## wolli101 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Prodigy,

also ich wiege etwas um die 110 kg und habe so ziemlich alles zwischen 8-12 Bar Luftdruck ausprobiert. Der optimale SAG (30%) ist bei etwa 10,5 Bar erreicht, bei 8 Bar sackt die Kiste durch und mutiert völlig zur Gummikuh. Der Fahrer des zweiten Bikes wiegt geschätzte 85 kg und fährt - wenn ich mich recht entsinne - um die 3 Bar weniger, ebenfalls mit 30% SAG.

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## felixh. (16. November 2008)

Zwecks Reifenfreiheit Hinterrad bei 2006er Golden Willow Rahmen. 2.25" IRC Trailbear. Geht grade eben noch so. Immer wieder bleiben kleine Steine haengen und werden durchkatapultiert. Heute hats mir beim Bergaufschieben des Rades in einem Geroell/Kiesstuck einmal so viele kleine Steine im Profil gehabt, dass das Hinterrad blockierte. Mit Vor zurzueckziehen per Hand konnte ich es wieder entkeilen. 2.25" Reifen mit viel Profil sind also schon hart an der Grenze. Von der Groeße her sind sie ident mit den Schwalbe Racing Ralph, nur dass halt im groben Profil viel mehr haengenbleibt.

Ich hoffe dass es mir deswegen nicht irgendwann den Hinterbau zusammenhaut. Aber 2.1" Reifen haben auf dem Golden Willow im Spaetherbst und in alpinem Gelaende halt nichts verloren. Schon etwas aergerlich, ein All-Mountain auf das sogut wie nur Cross-Contry Schlappen draufgehen. Naja, abgesehen davon ist es das Rad jedoch 100% Wert.

Die Lackqualitaet des alten goldenen Rahmens ist jedoch sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milchkoenig (17. November 2008)

Versuch mal den Conti Mountainking, der hat 2,2".


----------



## felixh. (17. November 2008)

Bin eigentlich nicht erpicht drauf die Reifen zu wechseln, da IRC Reifen halt nur das halbe Kosten im Vergleich mit Conti/Schwalbe, und dreimal so lange halten, und Gripmaeßig sind sie auch nicht schlecht, nur das Abrollverhalten koennte besser sein. Das Problem liegt in der Hoehe des Reifens, nicht in der breite. Ich schaetze der einzige vernuenftige Ausweg ist eine breite Felge (je breiter die Felge, desto breiter baut der Reifen, und damit meiner Schlussfolgerung nach weniger hoch). Frage mich nur wie das mit den Standard Alexrims ist, die hatte ja AFAIK nur 16mm. Werde wohl auf die 4.2 Disc umsteigen (18.5mm), oder Mavic 719. 21mm Felgen sind mir einfach zu schwer.


----------



## milchkoenig (17. November 2008)

felixh. schrieb:


> (je breiter die Felge, desto breiter baut der Reifen, und damit meiner Schlussfolgerung nach weniger hoch).



Ich glaube das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Denn wenn man sich den Querschnitt von Reifen und Felge als ~Kreis vorstellt, würdest Du mit einer breiteren Felge den Durchmesser vergrößern. 
Das könnte erst dann funktionieren wenn die Felge breiter ist als der Reifen und sowas geht vielleicht bei einem Auto aber nicht beim Fahrrad.


----------



## schneller Emil (17. November 2008)

schau dir mal die an:
http://www.notubes.com/product_info.php/cPath/679/products_id/344

nicht zu schwer (nur 70g schwerer aber viel stabiler als die 4.2d), tubeless oder mit schlauch fahrbar, Endurotauglich.
durch die niedrige höhe des felgenbettes auch viel weniger snake-bites.
Fahr sie seit 1 jahr und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## felixh. (17. November 2008)

uups, ja natuerlich, da hab ich falsch gedacht. Natuerlich wird der Reifen auch noch hoeher, je breiter die Felge ist. Diese Notubes ist auf jeden Fall interessant. 22.6mm ist schon deutlich mehr als die 17mm die ich zurzeit hab. Da sollten Reifen bei niedrigem Druck wirklich nicht mehr abkippen.

Bleibt sie Gesamthoehe des Reifens plus Felge mit der ZTR Flow gleich (immerhin hakt der Reifen ja naeher zur Achse ein), oder wird der Durchmessers dann insgesamt groeßer?


----------



## schneller Emil (17. November 2008)

der reifen hakt nicht näher bei der achse ein, sonst müßte ja der umfang (und der radius) der felge kleiner sein.
es ist nur die seitenwand niederer, womit snake-bites erschwert sind.
ich GLAUBE, dass sich eine breitere felge nur auf die stabilitat auswirkt;  der höhenunterschied kann bei den 5mm mehr nur marginal sein. könnte man ja berechnen.


----------



## schneller Emil (17. November 2008)

P.S.: der reifen sitzt nicht höher oder tiefer, er hat nur mehr luftvolumen, da er an der basis nicht komprimiert wird. somit auch schwieriger ihn einzuzwicken.

hier noch mal ganz anschaulich die grafik:


----------



## felixh. (18. November 2008)

Naja, wenn zurzeit nur 4mm uebrigbleiben, dann ist 1mm plus oder minus halt eventuell schon entscheidend! Waers am Vorderrad, waers lebensmuede so zu fahren IMHO.

Die ZTR Flow ist schon interessant, aber ein Laufradsatz mit ZTR Flow kostet bald halb so viel wie mein gebraucht gekauftes GW. Ein Laufradsatz aus XT-Centerlock 775, Alunippel, Aerospeichen und DT Swiss 4.2d, gibts dagegen teilweise schon ab 150â¬ plus Versand. Das waeren fuer mich immerhin rund 450g minus, und 1.5mm plus Felgenweite.

Schon bloed, im Amiland ist die Flow laut UVP (85$) billiger als die DT Swiss.... Naja, werde mal den Dollarcrash abwarten und dann evtl dort bestellen........


----------



## Apollo-Driver (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo ! Bin neu hier im Forum , auf meinem GW 07 hab ich rundum Fat Albert 2.35 und das ist so ziemlich das maximum !
War mit meinem Bike schon bei den Jungs am Tegernsee und leider ist da nix zu machen .
Aber hier nochmal ein sehr sehr großes Lob an Bionicon : 
So einen Klasse Service und Kundenfreundliches Verhalten ist mir noch nie untergekommen .
Für mich gibt es in Zukunft nur noch diese Marke .
Das Supershuttel verfolgt mich schon in meinen Träumen 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem neuen Fat Albert auf einem golden Willow , sind die 2,4 noch drin oder schleift es am Rahmen .
Alternativ Big Betty oder Muddy Mary ( die neuen mit Goldaufdruck ) weil sie zur Farbe des Bikes passen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (27. Januar 2009)

@Apollo-Driver

wenn der Fat Albert in 2.35" nur knapp passt, hauen weder BB , MM oder auch der neue Fat Albert in 2.4" hin.


----------



## tomtomtom333 (27. Januar 2009)

Apollo-Driver schrieb:


> Hallo ! Bin neu hier im Forum , auf meinem GW 07 hab ich rundum Fat Albert 2.35 und das ist so ziemlich das maximum !
> War mit meinem Bike schon bei den Jungs am Tegernsee und leider ist da nix zu machen .
> Aber hier nochmal ein sehr sehr großes Lob an Bionicon :
> So einen Klasse Service und Kundenfreundliches Verhalten ist mir noch nie untergekommen .
> ...



Hi Apollo Driver,

Fat Albert (alter Typ) ist auch mein Lieblingsallroundreifen. Habe auch ein GW (SC) und passt ohne Probleme. Wenn ich zum Gardasee fahre montiere ich meist  BigBatty GueyGloey vorne (noch "viel" Platz) und Fat Albert oder auch BB hinten. Vorne ist überhaupt kein Problem. Hinten hängt es von der Felgenbreite (hab derzeit Notubes Flow mit 22mm Innenbreite) und der perfekten Passform des Reifens (Rundlauf) ab ob er schleift oder nicht. Muddy Marry hinten wird eher zum Problem werden, Vorne sollte  es sich ausgehen.

CU, Tom


----------



## guruW (27. Januar 2009)

@Apollo-Driver

schau dir mal die ersten beiden Seiten dieses Threads an, da wurde die Reifenbreite auch schon diskutiert, vielleicht ist was für dich dabei.

ansonsten ist das Modelljahr deines GW auch nicht ganz unwichtig, da mit der Einführung des GW SC der Hinterbau umgestaltet worden ist bzgl. möglicher Reifenbreite. Am Besten direkt bei Bionicon erkundigen. Denn mit der früheren Version könnte es eng werden...

greez guru


----------



## Apollo-Driver (27. Januar 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten !
Vorne ist wirklich kein Problem ( ausser bei meinem Kumpel mit dem gleichen Rad , der will unbedingt einen 3,0 Gazzalodie drauf haben . Geht aber wegen der Höhe und nur wegen der höhe nicht )
Bei Bionicon war ich Anfang Dezember und leider gibt es für unsere Bikes keinen breiteren Hinterbau .
Wie gesagt die Jungs sind extrem cool und freundlich .
Unsere Bikes sind 2007 er . SC ist bei einem Gewicht um die 100 kg auch nicht wirklich eine Lösung .
Bin im großen und ganzen mit dem FA ja auch zufrieden nur wird der ja nicht mehr in 2,35 gebaut .
Wie ist das eigentlich mit den größen allgemein so , mein Kumpel hat hinten 
z.B. einen 2,6 er Gazza drauf !!! und da schleift nix !!!!
Mein 2,35 wenn eingesaut ist dagegen schon


----------



## guruW (27. Januar 2009)

die zoll-angaben sind wohl eher etwas ungenauer, außerdem hängt es auch von der bauform des reifens ab. das europäische etrto-mass ist hier aussagekräftiger. ein paar interessante generelle hinweise gibt es z.B. auch auf der schwalbe-seite

grössenbezeichnung

reifenmasse

greez guru


----------



## Apollo-Driver (27. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, sogar sehr ungenau .
Aber auf dieser Seite gibt es ja schon mal viel Material um sich der ganzen Sache anzunähern .
Danke 
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (27. Januar 2009)

Apollo-Driver schrieb:


> kann es sein, daß sich beim FA lediglich die angabe von 2.35 auf 2.4" geändert hat, die dimensionen des reifens aber die alten sind?


----------



## Eike. (27. Januar 2009)

0,05" sind 1,3mm das ist also sowieso kein großer Unterschied. Der neue 2,4"er wird aber als 62mm angegeben, der alte hatte wenn ich mich richtig erinnere eine ETRTO Einstufung von 58mm, also deutlich weniger. Allerdings ist mein 2,25" Rear sogar etwas schmaler als ein alter Albert (bei gleicher Zoll-Angabe).


----------



## tomtomtom333 (27. Januar 2009)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> kann es sein, daß sich beim FA lediglich die angabe von 2.35 auf 2.4" geändert hat, die dimensionen des reifens aber die alten sind?



FA in der alten Ausführung ist  noch in der Drahtversion erhältlich um ca. 13,- EURos übers Netz. Hab mir gleich 5 Stück zugelegt, da mir das triplecompound überhaupt nicht zusagt. Hatt mal NN und BB in triplecompound probiert, rutschen im Nassen wie  ....! Nix wie runter damit! Ausserdem ändert sich der compound von "weich" auf "hart" wenn mal ein wenig abgefahren!

CU Tom


----------



## Apollo-Driver (27. Januar 2009)

Genau das ist ja mein Problem !
Jeder Reifen ist trotz gleicher Größe anders !
Deshalb ja meine Frage ob es zu FA eine alternative gibt .
Weil so wie mein Kumpel es macht und einfach mal einen Reifen kaufen und schauen ob es passt ( Allerdings mit seinen geliebten Gazzas, weil er will was solides das ordentlich was wiegt )Fragt bitte nicht nach den Gründen ,er hat das mit dem Gewichtsoptimieren wohl falsch verstanden .
Aber er ist trotzdem viel fitter als ich , kein wunder bei den Wiederständen die er fährt.
kann ich mir nicht leisten und will ich auch nicht machen 
Darum bin ich hocherfreut über all die Fachlichen Zuschriften 
Hab das in anderen Foren schon anders erlebt .

Das mit den NN hab ich ebenfalls so erlebt und wenn es dann Naß wurde sind die nur noch geeiert


----------



## damage0099 (27. Januar 2009)

habe zwar kein Golden Willow (geiles Rad..), aber die 2009er FA in 2.4 (tubeless-kit):
Im Gegensatz zu NN oder BB kommt man sich mit den neuen FA vor, als würde man mit Spikes fahren (bei Nässe)....kann ich nur empfehlen.

edith: auf meinen dt4.2 genau 63mm breit


----------



## bionicon (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

kleine Hilfe:  je breiter die Felge, desto weniger wandert der Reifen ( Mantel ) über ihren Querschnitt. Der Reifen kommt damit nicht so hoch und Ihr seid stabiler unterwegs. 

20mm Breite bei der Felge und z.B NN / FA 2,4" sind eine sehr gute Kombination. 

Aber: Da ist wirklic sehr viel Gefühlssache dabei. 
Viel Spaß beim Probieren. 


Schönen Gruß
Euer Andi Schmidt 

P.S.: Dieses Jahr gibt´s wieder zwei Workshops für Euch !


----------



## Apollo-Driver (6. Februar 2009)

Ah der Chef selber !!!
Schöne Grüsse aus Falkenberg !
Die Bikes laufen seit wir bei euch waren wieder so wie wir uns das immer gewünscht haben 
Jan will zwar unbedingt einen 3,0 ( kein Tippfehler ) vorne drauf,aber sonst sind wir so richtig in unsere Bikes verliebt 
Habt ihr schon einen Termin für den Workshop ?
Wir sin dabei wenn es irgendwie möglich zu machen ist .
Dem Reinhard vom Inferno haben wir das Fett und das Öl gebracht und er hat sich sehr darüber gefreut . 
Wir sehen uns bestimmt bald wieder, wir müssen ja noch mit dem Bike auf eure Hütte ( Zu Fuß lassen wir das nicht gelten )
Bis bald und nochmals ein dickes Danke 
Martin


----------



## Futurman (15. März 2009)

Servus, hab hier die paar Einräge über FA mal gelesen, ist es nun möglich den 2,35er FA in ein 2008er Modell einzubaun mit standardfelgen von GW1 ? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit gmacht und welchen Typ sollte ich am besten wählen? 

MfG


----------



## Spargel (15. März 2009)

Ich habe vorne ne Muddy Mary 2,35 drin, aber auf 19mm Felgen (819 UST). Das paßt. Da sollte der gleich große FA auch auf 17mm Felgen schon passen. Hinten wäre ich mir da aber nicht so sicher, da habe ich auch einen 2,25 Albert drin. Wobei der alte Albert auch viel Platz braucht, weil er so gerne Steine sammelt mit den Seitenstollen. Wenn da der neue besser ist, könnte der Platz reichen. Aber ich bin da schon etwas unzufrieden mit Bionicons Konstrukteur, der zwar oben genug Platz gelassen hat, aber unten für meinen Geschmack unnötig knausrig war. 

ciao Christian


----------



## Futurman (21. März 2009)

Servus, hab mal noch ne Frage. Wollt heute meine Gabel zerlegen, hab also unten die Mutter rausgschraubt mit dem Gewindestift doch leider war meine Bremsleitung viel zu kurz das ich sie auseinander ziehen kann ist das normal? Ansonsten werd ich es mal beanstanden müssen... Wäre net wenn noch jemand seine Erfahrung mit 2,4 Nobby Nic bzw. Fat Albert für GW 08 reinschreiben würde!! 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (21. März 2009)

häää????
wie wärs mit bremssattel oder hebel abschrauben?%$§?


----------



## böser_wolf (22. März 2009)

jeah des wäre ne idee


----------



## Futurman (23. März 2009)

Soweit ich mir des merken konnte hat der Mechaniker von Bionicon am Tegernsee nicht erst den Bremssattel abgschraubt oder die Griffe des wär mir scho auch noch eingfallen =) mir wurde des gezeigt und des war a Sache auf 5min deswegen war ich etz überrascht das es doch net so einfach geklappt hat.


----------



## guruW (23. März 2009)

hi futurman,
jaja, das Gefühl kenn ich. Bei Bionicon vor Ort sieht alles so kinderleicht aus und ist ratz-fatz erledigt. Die arbeiten so schnell, da realisierst du erst alles nachher in der SloMo! Daheim ausprobiert, sieht das dann doch meist deutlich zäher aus... 

aber nicht verzagen, Übung macht den Meister! 

greez guru


----------



## prodigy (25. März 2009)

...


----------



## bionicon (25. März 2009)

He  - wenn man nicht weiter weiß ,.... !? 

Anrufen ! dafür sind wir schliesslich da - wir können ja nicht nur üben (-;


Schöne Grüße 

vielleicht bis morgen !? 

Andi Schmidt


----------



## eugenbacher (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo  zusammen,

mein Anliegen ist nicht neu und wurde hier auch schon paar mal erwähnt, aber ich glaube bisher ohne Ergebnis: die rutschende Sattelstütze.
Am Freitag habe ich nach fast einem Jahr mal wieder mit meinem GW eine Tour (zur Benediktenwand) unternommen und schon fast alle 5 Kilometer muß ich die Sattelstütze wieder heraus ziehen. Das nervt. Dabei knall ich den Schnellspanner eh schon zu wie ein Ochse. Hätte ich einen Akkubohrer zur Hand gehabt hätte ich wahrscheinlich ein Loch durchgebohrt und eine Schraube rein geschraubt. 

Was haben den GW-Besitzer dagegen unternommen die ebenfalls schon dieses Problem hier beschrieben haben?

Schönen Gruß


----------



## ralfisto (7. Juni 2009)

eugenbacher schrieb:


> Hallo  zusammen,
> 
> mein Anliegen ist nicht neu und wurde hier auch schon paar mal erwähnt, aber ich glaube bisher ohne Ergebnis: die rutschende Sattelstütze.
> Am Freitag habe ich nach fast einem Jahr mal wieder mit meinem GW eine Tour (zur Benediktenwand) unternommen und schon fast alle 5 Kilometer muß ich die Sattelstütze wieder heraus ziehen. Das nervt. Dabei knall ich den Schnellspanner eh schon zu wie ein Ochse. Hätte ich einen Akkubohrer zur Hand gehabt hätte ich wahrscheinlich ein Loch durchgebohrt und eine Schraube rein geschraubt.
> ...




Hallo eugenbacher,

wenn Du Montagepaste benutzt, ist Ruhe, in jeder Beziehung.

Gruß

ralfisto


----------



## eugenbacher (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo ralfisto,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hast du vielleicht auch gleich noch ein bestimmtes Produkt welches du empfehlen könntest?

Gruß

Eugenbacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfisto (9. Juni 2009)

eugenbacher schrieb:


> Hallo ralfisto,
> 
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hast du vielleicht auch gleich noch ein bestimmtes Produkt welches du empfehlen könntest?
> 
> ...



Hallo eugenbacher,

meine heisst dynamic (Herst. van Bokhoven, Tel. 0751/7696330; bokhoven.de).

Hab sie von meinem Fahrradhändler, kostet 5,95 und ist in einer großen "einwegspritze".

Viel Erfolg 

ralfisto


----------



## Akkmann (10. Juni 2009)

Moinsen alle miteinander.
Ich hoffe, dass ich in wenigen Tagen mein Golden Willow 2 bekomme.
Vorab möchte ich mir schon ein paar goldene Parts dafür bestellen.
Ich denke, dass es einfach klasse aussehen wird, wenn etwas Gold daran glänzt, da das bike komplett schwarz ist (auch die Tauchrohre der DoubleAgent).
_ *bling-bling*_

Was würdet ihr so in gold kaufen?
Ich dachte da an:
evtl. Pedalen
evtl. Felgen bzw. nur die Nippel in Gold
Schnellspanner vo/hi
Sattelklemme 
(Welche Größe muss ich eigentlich bei der Sattelklemme haben?)

Natürlich darf es nicht zuviel Gold werden...

Jungs und Mädels, ich freu mich so auf das bike!

Gruß
Akkmann

_ P.S. Steppenwolf Tycoon XC zu verkaufen! ;-)_


----------



## Helltone (24. Juni 2009)

Nabend,

hat einer von euch 2.4er Nobbies seinem GW angezogen? Passt das noch von der Reifenfreiheit? Ich habe einen 2008er Rahmen und da soll laut Bionicon der 2.4er draufpassen. Bevor ich mir die Teile zulege, möchte ich aber sichergehen, dass es passt.

LG
Helltone


----------



## robby (25. Juni 2009)

Akkmann schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr so in gold kaufen?


Leichte Schraubgriffe mit goldener Klemmung


----------



## hang-loose (25. Juni 2009)

Helltone schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> hat einer von euch 2.4er Nobbies seinem GW angezogen? Passt das noch von der Reifenfreiheit? Ich habe einen 2008er Rahmen und da soll laut Bionicon der 2.4er draufpassen. Bevor ich mir die Teile zulege, möchte ich aber sichergehen, dass es passt.
> 
> ...



Hallo.

Das passt. Ich fuhr seither NN2.4 vorn und hinten. Bin seit einiger Zeit auf NN2.4 vorn und Racing Ralph 2.4 hinten umgestiegen (NN haben hinten brutal viel Abrieb).
Neuerdings fahre ich dies sogar auf ZTR-Flow Felgen. 


Gruß
hang-loose


----------



## Helltone (25. Juni 2009)

hang-loose schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Das passt. Ich fuhr seither NN2.4 vorn und hinten. Bin seit einiger Zeit auf NN2.4 vorn und Racing Ralph 2.4 hinten umgestiegen (NN haben hinten brutal viel Abrieb).
> Neuerdings fahre ich dies sogar auf ZTR-Flow Felgen.
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akkmann (25. Juni 2009)

robby schrieb:


> Leichte Schraubgriffe mit goldener Klemmung



Jep, die habe ich dran.
Außerdem noch eine 
goldene Sattelklemme (übrigens 34.9er) und
goldene Schnellspanner.

Gruß
Akkmann


----------



## robby (25. Juni 2009)

Akkmann schrieb:


> Jep, die habe ich dran.
> Außerdem noch eine
> goldene Sattelklemme (übrigens 34.9er) und
> goldene Schnellspanner.


Wo bleiben die Beweisfotos?!


----------



## Akkmann (25. Juni 2009)

robby schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Beweisfotos?!



Kommen ! ! !
Wollte gleich mal eine Runde drehen und werde bei schönem Sonnenschein die Beweisfotos machen.
Ist besser als in der dunkelen Garage.

Gruß
Akkmann


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Juni 2009)

eugenbacher schrieb:


> : die rutschende Sattelstütze.
> Was haben den GW-Besitzer dagegen unternommen die ebenfalls schon dieses Problem hier beschrieben haben?




was für einen spanner hast du ???
ich hab meinem gw einen salsa angebaut und ruhe ist 

zur gold frage  
goldene sun single track/goldene sattelklemme/goldene kette


----------



## Strotch (25. Juni 2009)

Servus Akkmann,

am besten gleich das komplette Sram X.0 golden nugget Set kaufen:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...edium=450x250&utm_campaign=sramdesignyourride


----------



## Akkmann (25. Juni 2009)

Habe die ersten Pics hochgeladen...

--> siehe Profil/ Fotoalbum <--

@böser wolf
Habe eine sixpack Klemme und keinerlei Probleme.

@ Strotch
Hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Suche nur noch einen Sponsor.
Angebote können bei mir abgegeben werden... 
Aber es darf halt nicht zuviel gold sein.
Das wirkt dann irgendwie nicht mehr so.
Wobei noch etwas gold an das Bike dürfte.


Gruß
Akkmann


----------



## robby (25. Juni 2009)

Sieht richtig "goldig" aus.
Goldene Laufräder würde ich da nicht mehr reinmachen, das wäre zuviel des Guten. Goldene Speichennippel dürften allerdings noch passen. Oder Nokon-Züge. Ansonsten noch Pedalen oder Kurbeln, dann reicht es aber auch schon wieder. Viel Spaß mit Deiner Goldmarie!


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Juni 2009)

wieso goldene laufräder passen 
aber recht hast du zuviel gold is auch nix


----------



## Strotch (25. Juni 2009)

Finde das Bike mit dem Gold sieht doch stylisch aus !

Naja, Du könntest ja Schritt für Schritt die golden Nuggets kaufen *g*. Würde bestimmt super aussehen, da ja Dein Schriftzug auf dem Bike ebenfalls in Gold gehalten ist.
Eine geile Option (aber evtl. nicht so billig wie die X.0 Dinger) wäre die Federgabelröhren (sagt man so, oder^^) in gold nachrüsten 

Ich hab mir gerade das Supershuttle in weiß bestellt. Dazu weiße Federgabel und goldene Dämpfungsröhren *sieht super geil aus* hatte ich nämlich bei einem Bionicon Mitarbeiter am Tegernsee bei meiner Probefahrt gesehen 

Weil das weiße Bike ja auch den goldenen Schriftzug hat, ging es mir ähnlich wie Dir, aber aktuell war die golden nugget Teile wohl nicht überall lieferbar  Daher wurde es "nur" die normale X.0. Dann habe ich es mehr auf weißes "bling bling" Bike getrimmt *gg*

Bye
Strotch


----------



## cyclo-dude (28. Juni 2009)

nochmal wegen der sattelklemme.
ich hatte das auch und habe das sogar noch, zwar nicht bei einem bionicon aber sattelklemme ist sattelklemme.
jedenfalls habe ich meine umgedreht also den schlitz nach ovrne, und siehe da alles war super. 
ist ne relativ leichte lösung ohne schmier und so, also sicher nen versuch wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (29. Juni 2009)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> nochmal wegen der sattelklemme.
> aber sattelklemme ist sattelklemme.
> .



sorry aber da irrst du 
da gibts auf jedenfall  unterschiede in der klemmkraft


----------



## b-onkel (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nun habe ich gestern ein GW II mit Zugstufenkartusche (wiege so 90 Kg ohne Ausrüstung) und RL Dämpfer bestellt.
Soll in 1 - 2 Wochen da sein ;-) 
Bilder kommen natürlich zu gegebener Zeit !!

@Andi - Gibt es dieses Jahr noch einen Workshop? 

Gruß Alex


----------



## b-onkel (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

so nun habe ich meine erste Probefahrt mit meinem GW unternommen ;-)
Muss sagen, bin begeistert.
Aber habe nach der halben Strecke ein extremes knacken und knarzen im Bereich des Dämfers, Dämpferaufahme festgestellt. 
Was könnte das sein? 
Werde morgen mal schauen, ob noch alle Scrauben fest sind.

Gruß Alex


----------



## bionicon (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Alex, 

Es kann sein, dass deine Dämpferaufnahme ohne Fett eingebaut wurde. 
Dann kann es zu Knack oder Knarzgeräuschen kommen. 

Scharuben lösen, nachfetten, Schrauben anziehen und losfahren! 

Wenn Du persönlichen Service willst: 

08022 66 02 96 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi


----------



## b-onkel (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Andi,

danke so wie es aussieht, war das die Ursache.
Mal schauen wie es nach der nächsten Tour ausschaut.

Danke

Gruß Alex


----------



## ZeusRider (30. Juli 2009)

Akkmann schrieb:


> Jep, die habe ich dran.
> Außerdem noch eine
> goldene Sattelklemme (übrigens 34.9er) und
> goldene Schnellspanner.
> ...



Hi Akkmann, komm bloß nicht auf die Idee, Dir goldenen Felgen dranzumachen. Ich hatte mir mal die goldenenn Spank Subrosa drangemacht. Da hab ich dann das Bike nicht mehr gesehen vor lauter Gold. Echt, das ging total unter, das war nur noch Übelster Porno-Bling-Bling. Aber die neuen Schwalbe mit goldenem Schriftzug machen sich sehr schick!

sportliche Grüße

ZR


----------



## Akkmann (30. Juli 2009)

ZeusRider schrieb:


> Hi Akkmann, komm bloß nicht auf die Idee, Dir goldenen Felgen dranzumachen. Ich hatte mir mal die goldenenn Spank Subrosa drangemacht. Da hab ich dann das Bike nicht mehr gesehen vor lauter Gold. Echt, das ging total unter, das war nur noch Übelster Porno-Bling-Bling. Aber die neuen Schwalbe mit goldenem Schriftzug machen sich sehr schick!
> 
> sportliche Grüße
> 
> ZR



Ja das denke ich auch, deshalb lasse ich die goldenen Felgen weg.


----------



## rebell74 (1. August 2009)

Hallo Leute
Ich suche Jmd, der ein GW in Gr S fährt oder besitzt oder eins im Laden stehen hat. Mich würde die Tretlagerhöhe und noch andere real gemessene Daten interessieren. Ich habe mir ja vor wenigen Wochen ein Edison in S aufgebaut, aber mit den 39cm Tretlagerfreiheit (mit 2,4" Reifen) komm ich nicht klar. Mir ist das Rad schlicht zu groß und will nun wissen, ob ich mit nem GW besser zurande kommen würde. Leider hat mein Händler keine Bikes in S und will sich auch keine holen, da die wohl unverkäuflich wären. Schlimmstenfalls muss ich ne andere Marke fahren 

Wer kann helfen???

Will Jmd nen neuen Edison S Rahmen evtl gegen ein GW S Rahmen tauschen???


----------



## T8Force (1. August 2009)

Warum schreibst du Andi nicht mal an ob die dir ein "S" zu deinem Händler schicken? Wäre nicht das erste Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebell74 (1. August 2009)

Ist natürlich ne Möglichkeit, wills aber erstmal übers Forum probieren. Wenn dabei nix rauskommt muss ich eben zum Händler oder versuchen mit Bionicon selbst nen Deal zustande zu bekommen.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (1. August 2009)

rebell74 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ja vor wenigen Wochen ein Edison in S aufgebaut, aber mit den 39cm Tretlagerfreiheit (mit 2,4" Reifen) komm ich nicht klar. Mir ist das Rad schlicht zu groß und will nun wissen, ob ich mit nem GW besser zurande kommen würde.
> 
> Wer kann helfen???



meinst du mit zu groß zu hoch wg der tretlager freiheit? oder zu lang?

das GW unterscheidet sich von der geo vom edison, da sein einsatzzweck anders definiert ist. d.h. straffer gefedert, weniger fw, das oberrohr bei größe S ist noch länger als beim edison u deutlich weniger nach unten gezogen. schau dir mal auf der HP die pdf zu den maßen an.

ich bin das edison in M gefahren, würde aber beim GW zur größe S greifen.
wie groß bist du denn (körperlänge/beinlänge)? wenn dir ein edison in S schon zu groß ist, würde ich vom kauf eines GW abraten.

grundsätzlich sollte man sich vor dem aufbau eines bikes die herstellerangaben zu größen u maßen mal reingezogen haben u auch mal auf ein komplettrad gesetzt haben, um sich solche unangenehmen überraschungen zu ersparen.


----------



## rebell74 (1. August 2009)

nun, ich hatte für ne Woche ein Edison Testbike in M, es war fahrbar, aber eben nur mit voll versenkter Stütze. Ich bin ca 167cm und hab ne Schrittläne von 77cm. Somit ist ein Rahmen mit ner Sitzrohrlänge von 42-44cm richtig. Wenn ich über dem Rad stehe, habe ich max 1-2 cm Platz zwischen Oberrohr und meinen E***n . Die 39cm Tretlagerfreiheit bringen mich in ungeahnte höhen , aber ein Bein aufn Boden bring ich dabei nicht mehr  . Vielleicht solls ja auch so sein und ich bin nur zu doof mit so´nem Rad umzugehen; mein HT ist ja eher Race mäßig ausgelegt, d.h. sehr gestreckete Sitzposi und nur 29cm Bodenfreiheit.
Was die Maße auf der HP angeht, da ist das Edison mit 35cm Bodenfreiheit  angegeben und z.B. der Sitzrohrdurchmesser mit 30,9 und anderen nicht so ganz korrekten Maßen, insofern einen großen Haufen auf die Angaben des Herstellers


----------



## Der Kassenwart (1. August 2009)

versteh ich nicht. ich bin genau so groß u habe/hatte keinerlei probleme. die von dir genannten 39 cm kommen doch sicher nur bei voll ausgefahrener gabel zustande, oder? ich glaube auch, du bist schlicht solch langhubige bikes nicht gewohnt.
außerdem sollst du fahren u dich nicht mit den füßen abstoßen. das mtb ist keine draisine.  

zum sattelrohrmaß: das edison ltd hat 31,6 das neue edison 30,9. bin beide bikes seinerzeit gefahren u hatte meine eigene (gerade) stütze u sattel dabei.


----------



## rebell74 (1. August 2009)

Genau, ich bin langhubige Bikes nicht gewohnt, das ich jedoch mit den Beinen den Boden nicht erreiche gibt mir (zumindest im Moment) kein sicheres Gefühl. Vielleicht sollte ich mal nen Fahrtechnikkurs besuchen...


39 cm Bodenfreiheit in Uphillposition
38 cm Bodenfreiheit in Downhillposition
gemsessen vom Boden bis mitte Tretlager

Das aktuelle Edison hat ein Sattelstützenmaß von 30,0 , da bist du etwas falsch informiert, so wie ich seinerzeit, als ich es in die engere Kaufwahl zog, btw ich habe kein Ltd!


----------



## 4mate (1. August 2009)

rebel74 schrieb:
			
		

> > das ich jedoch mit den Beinen den Boden nicht erreiche gibt mir (zumindest im Moment) kein sicheres Gefühl. Vielleicht sollte ich mal nen Fahrtechnikkurs besuchen...


Bei  richtig eingestellter Sattelhöhe berühren die Füße nicht den Boden, dazu geht man aus dem Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (3. August 2009)

Hallo Rebell, 

Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass Dir das Golden Willow recht wenig bis gar nicht helfen wird. 
Das Edison hat durch dfas geschwungene Oberrohr sehr viel Beinfreiheit und das Golden Willow wird diesen Wert nur schwer unterbeiten können. (Vor allem nicht spürbar für ,...) 

Aber wie bereits von einigen Usern richtig erwähnt. Du wirst Dich da, denke Ich ein Stück weit umgewöhnen müssen. 
Ich bin ca. 1,87 und wenn Ich ein L fahre, dann kann Ich meine E... auch aufs Oberrohr legen.  Du kannst mich aber gerne anrufen: 08022 66 02 96 

Gerne helfen Euch auch Arne Seeber und Felix Neumann. 
Die Jungs betreuen den Bionicon Campus hier am Tegernsee und können Euch jede technische Frage schnell und unkompliziert beantworten. 
Und so geht´s am Schnellsten: 08022 66 02 98 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi


----------



## Der Kassenwart (3. August 2009)

rebell74 schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Edison hat ein Sattelstützenmaß von 30,0 , da bist du etwas falsch informiert, so wie ich seinerzeit, als ich es in die engere Kaufwahl zog, btw ich habe kein Ltd!



nö, hatte mich verschrieben. habe gerade die entsprechende stütze aus meinem fundus gekramt: 30,0. ist zugegeben ein blödes maß.

aber ganz abgesehen davon, wenn ich 4mate zitieren darf: "wenn die sattelhöhe korrekt eingestellt ist, berührt der fuß den boden nicht". außer im abgesenkten modus natürlich. das gilt für alle bikes, außer liegeräder u puky.


----------



## rebell74 (3. August 2009)

na dann werd ich noch ein paar Km schrubben und mich an mein neues Radl gewöhnen... wie gesagt war halt sehr verunsichert 

Werd mir irgendwie noch ne Variostütze besorgen und anpassen, wobei da wohl nur die KS900i in 300mm möglich sein wird.

Ich bedanke mich jedenfalls für eure Hilfe


----------



## Der Kassenwart (4. August 2009)

rebell74 schrieb:


> Werd mir irgendwie noch ne Variostütze besorgen und anpassen, wobei da wohl nur die KS900i in 300mm möglich sein wird.
> 
> Ich bedanke mich jedenfalls für eure Hilfe



dann schau mal, wie deine kindshock funktioniert. das auf u ab geht prima, das leichte spiel kann man verschmerzen. bin gespannt, ob die klemmung den sattel vernünftig hält od ob er nach achtern wandert.


----------



## felixh. (6. August 2009)

So - Nach 11 Monaten 60.000HM (10 Tagestouren mit  2000-3400HM und der Rest halt Wienerwald oder 2-3 Stunden nach der Hackn im Wallis die letzen 6 Wochen)  mit dem GW bin ich noch immer sehr zufrieden.


Nach einer Umbauorgie (da der lokale Bikehandler im Wallis keine Adapter bekommen hat bzw falsche bestellt hatte, und dann einfach welche geflext hat woraufhin ich ziemlich verspaetet zur Arbeit zurueckkam) hab ich auf meinem GW jetzt statt 180/160, 203/180mm Bremsscheiben drauf. Immerhin brauch ich nun endlich weniger Handkraft als auf meinem alten Bike mit XT vbrake und Servowave Hebeln (wenn man die mal korrekt eingestellt hatte, dann war die Bremskraft auch 1a - so wirklich ueberzeugt mich Scheibe hinten noch nicht. Wenn ich nicht die Felge wechseln muesste, dann wuerde ich hinten am GW wieder eine V-Brake draufhaun, die Halterung ist ja vorhanden, und das ganze wuerde auch einiges an Gewicht sparen....).

Endlich kein ueberhitzen mehr am Hinterrad nach meiner Hausstrecke mit 900HM auf 10-30° Singletrail bergab, wo ich dementsprechend 90% der Zeit Dauerbremsen muss. 

Hoffe mal dass die Gabel das aushaelt, aber schließlich wieg ich auch nur 67kg. Evtl ist halt auch einfach die Shimano LX Bremse nicht grad stark genug....

Eigentlich sollte es doch egal sein wie groß die Scheibe ist, solange die Bremskraft dieselbe ist. Sprich billige LX Bremse mit 203er Scheibe vs top Bremse die mit 185er Scheibe dieselbe Bremskraft bringt, oder ueberseh ich da was?

Hab auf jeden Fall auf der Abfahrt statt 17:35 was mein bisheriger Rekord war, mit den neuen Scheiben heute Abend nur noch 16:12 gebraucht (eben fuer die 900HM), und dass obwohls schon sehr dunkel wurde im Wald.

Die Gabel koennte natuerlich etwas feiner ansprechen (nach 11 Monaten die ich das GW hab, ist dass noch immer mein Hauptproblem), aber auf ein Bike wo ich die Gabel nicht mindesten 8cm absenken kann, mag ich nicht mehr drauf......

Jetzt muss ich nur hoffen, dass meine Kondi fuer den GRC reicht.....


----------



## robby (6. August 2009)

felixh. schrieb:


> ... Nach einer Umbauorgie [...] hab ich auf meinem GW jetzt statt 180/160, 203/180mm Bremsscheiben drauf...


Da erkundige Dich lieber nochmal bei Bionicon. Soweit ich weiß ist das Casting nur für Bremsscheiben bis 180 freigegeben - das neue Casting packt jedoch auch mehr.


----------



## felixh. (7. August 2009)

robby schrieb:


> Da erkundige Dich lieber nochmal bei Bionicon. Soweit ich weiß ist das Casting nur für Bremsscheiben bis 180 freigegeben - das neue Casting packt jedoch auch mehr.


Das alte war bis 185mm freigegeben. Allerdings fahren hier recht viele mit 200er Scheiben und altem Casting, gerade schwerere Fahrer.

Da hoffe ich mal dass ich als relatives Leichtgewicht plus nicht grade bissiger Bremse da nicht so viel Kraft draufbringe dass es was ausmachen wuerde.


----------



## stefan9113 (6. September 2009)

Hi alle,

so heut war ein kleiner Ausflug mit meinem Liebling dran. Seit nun 2 Jahren in meinem Besitz. Und ich muß sagen ein absolutes Topteil . Tolle Leute bei Bionicon to Service und ein wirklich Klasse Bike . Ich würds mir sofort wieder kaufen.































so genug für heute.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## knatti (14. September 2009)

Eher lang gewordener Bericht zum Wochenende mit GW Scandium 1
Hab ich seit letztem Jahr, erstes Fully

Freitag, 11.Uhr Ankunft in Saalbach-Hinterglemm, angemeldet für Worldgames Halbmarathon und Freeride Eliminator. Ab ins Rennbüro und die Startnummern geschnappt und ab zum Training vom Freeride Eliminator (bis 13:h). Um an den Start zu gelangen ging es die blue line hinunter . Hmmm evtl. sind halb abgefahrene Albert 2.25 vorne und Nobby Nic 2.4 hinten doch etwas zu wenig dachte ich mir. Naja am Start angekommen, mit zwei andern in die Strecke gestürzt. Also die blauen und roten Toren folgend die Wiese hinunter  Ideallinie wars nicht - erblicke ich in der 2 Toren Entfernung ein künstliches Hindernis, eine Schanze. 
Gedanklicher Check: 
 steh gut auf den Pedalen
 Rad sollte es aushalten
 Bloss nicht die Eier anhauen
Und drüber  nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet *aufatem*, Ankunft im Ziel, rein in Lift und gleich noch mal, diesmal hab ich die erste Schanze auch mitgenommen (erstes mal übersehen)

13:15 treffen mit Freundin um Teile der Abfahrtsstrecke vom Marathon abzufahren, mit Lift in Saalbach hinauf und beste Linie für Samstag zu merken, keine Probleme hier. Gewohnt schnell unten auch bei den ausgewaschenen stellen.

16:00 Beginn der Qualifikation für den Freeride Eliminator, bin dann 35er geworden, fahren durften nur die Top 32 (am Samstag am Start erfahren ). Hat am meisten an meiner Fahrtechnik gelegen  Schwungansatz war zu spät  um es mit skibegriffen auszudrücken und andere Reifen wären auch nicht schlecht gewesen. Ein paar Supershuttle hab ich auch gesehen  sieht schon geil aus wenn man damit umgehen kann .

Samstag 09:00 Marathon start  gewohnte Umgebung fürs GW und für mich mein 3. Halbmarathon. Wechsle zum ersten mal am Wochenende in die Uphill Einstellung und fahr so im hinteren Feld den ersten Berg hinauf. Endlich oben angekommen gehts in die Downhill Position und zum Überholen . Alle meist hintereinander auf der guten Seite vom Weg kein Problem auf der etwas ausgewaschenen Seite zu überholen. Dann folgt eine Strecke mit auf und ab bis zum Anstieg zum zweiten Berg. Laufend bergauf von ca. 920m bis 2070m. Beim letzten Schiebestück noch 3 Überholt und hab zum Singletrail, ab in die Downhill Position, Sattel absenken unnötig und grinsen im Gesicht, 19 Minuten Später im Ziel. Werksfahrer werde ich wohl keiner aber zumindest 3 Minuten schneller als letztes Jahr.

Fazit:
Für meine Einsatzzwecke ist das GW Ideal, man kann so weit die Kondition mitmacht gut bergauf und auch in möglichst kurzer Zeit wieder hinunter fahren. Die kleineren Stufen und grösseren Steine im Singletrail bzw. ausgewaschenen Wegen sind auch kein Problem.
Und für nächstes Jahr muss ich noch das Wiesenfahren üben, dann schaffe ich es vielleicht auch zumindest in dem ersten Heat mitzufahren. 

Sorry fürs blabla oben, gfrei mi halt übas sportgerät.
knatti


----------



## 4mate (15. September 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akkmann (13. Januar 2010)

ZeusRider schrieb:


> _... Aber die neuen Schwalbe mit goldenem Schriftzug machen sich sehr schick!
> 
> sportliche Grüße
> 
> ZR ..._



H E L P 
Welcher Schwalbe Reifen hat denn nen goldenen Schriftzug?
Finde irgendwie nur den Big Betty, den Muddy Mary und den Wicked Will mit "New Gold Label"

Wollte nen Fat Albert in 2,25 aufziehen, da 2,40 bei meinem Rahmen (vor 2008) ja anscheinend nicht passt (hinten).

Gruß
Akkmann


----------



## Helltone (14. Januar 2010)

Akkmann schrieb:


> H E L P
> Welcher Schwalbe Reifen hat denn nen goldenen Schriftzug?
> Finde irgendwie nur den Big Betty, den Muddy Mary und den Wicked Will mit "New Gold Label"
> 
> ...



Reifen mit goldener Schrift? Das ist ja total porno 
Ich geh jetzt wieder von 2,4er NN auf 2,25 NN. Für den Hinterbai sind 2,4er einfach zu breit bzw. die Strebe ist zu schmal, so dass der Rahmen durch den Dreck und die Steinchen schon arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde. Ich kann also nur davon abraten 2,4er aufzuziehen wenn das jemand überlegt.


----------



## Akkmann (15. Januar 2010)

Der 2.25er Fat Albert ist bestellt...


----------



## Apollo-Driver (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen !
Ich hab vorne und hinten einen FAT Albert (alt ) Drauf und zwar in 2,35!!!
Das ganze auf einer Spank Subrosafelge 
Ist zwar eng aber im allgemeinen schleift nix, da muss ich schon durch richtig dicke Pampe fahren das der Schlamm schleift.
Hab mir auch schon ein paar Sätze von den Reifen bei ebay gesichert.
Schöne Grüsse auch an den Teggernsee. Habt mir beim letzten telefonat mal wieder sehr geholfen.


----------



## felixh. (27. Mai 2010)

Meints ihr dass ist noch fahrbar??
Drehen tut sich der Reifen noch frei. Bin schon auf 1.8Bar. Ist ein neuer 2.25er Michelin Grip'r. Der 2.25" Rock'r blockiert wenn aufgezogen. Ist echt beschissen die Reifenfreiheit beim Golden Willow hinten!
(vorne passt ein 2.4" Rockr noch so rein, dass es akzeptabel ist. Dickere Schlappen wären aber schon grenzwertig).







Rockr -- wobei er vorne bei der Strebe raus schon mit den Noppen streift, lässt sich nur noch wiederwillig drehen. Beim Gripr is vorne etwa gleich viel Platz wie hier "hinten" sichtbar.






Weiß jemand wieviel ein neuer Hinterbau kostet? Weil 2.25" (die Reifen haben exakt 57.5mm Höhe, und 58mm Breite bei 2bar und entsprechen somit astrein 2.25" 57/559 Spezifikation - im Gegensatz halt zu den meisten andere Reifen wo dreist geschummelt wird was die reale Höhe/Breite angeht.)


----------



## damage0099 (27. Mai 2010)

also mir wäre es zu eng.
Bei meinem SS und 2.4er FA (man, wann sind die endlich runter...grrrr), schlagen bei jeder Ausfahrt die Steine gegen...vom Schlamm ganz zu schweigen!

Ich würde sagen, das kannst (auf Dauer) knicken.
Außer du fährst kein Kies und kein Schlamm.

Re/Li siehts ja ganz gut aus....


----------



## 08-15 (27. Mai 2010)

oh K...e!

Hab die Grip'r 2,25 schon seit 3 Monaten daheim rumliegen und sie an meinem GW noch garnicht getestet.
Mit der Flow wird das wohl ein Problem...

Aber was soll der neue Hinterbau bringen?
Gabs da ne Änderung in der Weite?

08-15


----------



## tomtomtom333 (27. Mai 2010)

08-15 schrieb:


> oh K...e!
> 
> Hab die Grip'r 2,25 schon seit 3 Monaten daheim rumliegen und sie an meinem GW noch garnicht getestet.
> Mit der Flow wird das wohl ein Problem...
> ...



Hi, Habe ein 2008er Golden Willow Scandium und fahre hinten abwechselnd (mit ner  FLOW Felge: 2,35 Fat Albert, 2,4 Mountain King, 2,3 Specialized Chunder (alle kein Problem!) und am Gardasee sogar 2,4 BigBetty. BB muss allerdings perfekt  und rund in der Felge liegen um nicht zu streifen. 
Soweit ich weiss, wurde ab 2008 der Hinterbau verbreitert. Vorne ist sowieso genug Platz für alles was es da so gibt! CU, Tom


----------



## damage0099 (27. Mai 2010)

der neue Hinterbau ist einwenig breiter, beim SS zumindest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (27. Mai 2010)

Der 2008er Hinterbau mit der runden Wippe hat oben deutlich mehr Platz. Dafür ist es an der unteren Strebe recht knapp, bzw Ident?? oder nur ganz gering größer im Vergleich mit der 2007/2006er.
Der Rock'r in 2.4" wäre aber glaube ich hinten auch beim Neuen Hinterbau No-Go, obwohl er eben die Spezifikation nur exakt erfüllt (exakt 62mm breit an den Stollen, Karkasse 60mm)..

Bin noch nicht zum testen gekommen wie sich der Reifen, der ja so mit diesen feinen Härchen streift (Platz sonst etwa 2-3mm) noch fährt. Der 2.25" von Michelin würde sich im neuen Hinterbau auf jeden Fall ausgehen, bzw der Großteil der zu kleinen 2.4" Reifen auch.

Vielleicht ist ja auch einfach die beste Alternative das Golden Willow verkaufen, und auf ein anderes Rad umsteigen (davor würd ich natürlich die Flow und Shimano Saint wieder abbauen und den alten Schrott drauftun, wird mir ja kaum jemand gebraucht dafür einen fairen Preis zahlen).

Wobei mit dickeren Reifen würe dann eigentlich nur noch die Gabel welche ja zu leicht abtaucht für mich etwas an dem Radel nicht optimal. Da ich am liebsten Bergab Strecken mit Enduro Charackter fahre, lieg ich einfach etwas über dem Einsatzzweck des Golden Willow. Optimal wäre ein Tesla, da 2500HM bergauf am Stück im Sommer im Wallis das Bike schon mal getreten werden soll.

Hier ein Bild vom Montag mit Golden Willow. Wobei bei guter Landung (und Technik) prinzipiell auch deutlich größere Jumps drin sind.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## felixh. (27. Mai 2010)

tomtomtom333 schrieb:


> Hi, Habe ein 2008er Golden Willow Scandium und fahre hinten abwechselnd (mit ner  FLOW Felge: 2,35 Fat Albert, 2,4 Mountain King, 2,3 Specialized Chunder (alle kein Problem!) und am Gardasee sogar 2,4 BigBetty. BB muss allerdings perfekt  und rund in der Felge liegen um nicht zu streifen.
> Soweit ich weiss, wurde ab 2008 der Hinterbau verbreitert. Vorne ist sowieso genug Platz für alles was es da so gibt! CU, Tom



Naja, der BigBetty baut bei mir nur 59.5mm breit. Also nicht 60.96mm die 2.4" in der Umrechnung bedeuten. Der Michelin Rock'r in 2.4" kommt dagegen schon auf 62mm auf der Flow, Fraglich also ob der sich noch ausgeht....

Vorne hätte ich etwas Angst bei einem korrekt ausfallenden 2.5" Reifen, ob sich das wirklich noch ausgeht ohne dass man bei verklemmten Stein einen Abflug baut. 2.4" vorne ist bei der DA auf jeden Fall gefühlt das Optimum ohne Gefahr (hab vorne lieber deutlich mehr Abstand als hinten...).


----------



## 08-15 (27. Mai 2010)

felixh. schrieb:


> Naja, der BigBetty baut bei mir nur 59.5mm breit. Also nicht 60.96mm die 2.4" in der Umrechnung bedeuten. Der Michelin Rock'r in 2.4" kommt dagegen schon auf 62mm auf der Flow, Fraglich also ob der sich noch ausgeht....
> 
> Vorne hätte ich etwas Angst bei einem korrekt ausfallenden 2.5" Reifen, ob sich das wirklich noch ausgeht ohne dass man bei verklemmten Stein einen Abflug baut. 2.4" vorne ist bei der DA auf jeden Fall gefühlt das Optimum ohne Gefahr (hab vorne lieber deutlich mehr Abstand als hinten...).


Das verstehe ich jetzt wieder nicht. Hier passt ein 2.4er BB und weiter oben nicht mal ein 2.25er WG?
Ich hab, glaub ich, nen 2010er Rahmen (hat schon das 30.9er Sattelrohr)
Hoffe das passt dann. Werde berichten.


----------



## robby (28. Mai 2010)

felixh. schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja auch einfach die beste Alternative das Golden Willow verkaufen, und auf ein anderes Rad umsteigen[...]
> Da ich am liebsten Bergab Strecken mit Enduro Charackter fahre, lieg ich einfach etwas über dem Einsatzzweck des Golden Willow.


Definitiv.


----------



## felixh. (30. Mai 2010)

Woran erkennt man eigentlich das neue(ab Mitte 2008) Gabelcasting vom alten. Andi hat ja geschrieben, man sieht es an der angegossenen Bremsleitungshalterung. Nur was für eine war den vorher drauf. 

Mir ist bei meinem Casting nicht klar, ob dies gegossen oder angegossen ist (oder evtl sogar angeschweißt??) - ich weiß nur dass die Gabel scheinbar schon die verbesserte Schmierung/Abstreifringe hat:





Kann jemand anhand dem Bild erkennen ob es sich um ein altes oder neues Casting handelt??


----------



## milchkoenig (31. Mai 2010)

Das ist das neue Casting.
Beim Alten war es ein Kunststoffhalter mit Kabelbinder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (31. Mai 2010)

Servus,

milchkönig hat recht es handelt sich um ein neues Casting.
Um weiteren Fragen vorauszugreifen stelle ich unter dem Thread "Gabel-Casting" ein Bild beider rein !

In diesem Sinne

renä


----------



## knatti (1. Juni 2010)

Kurzer upgrade Bericht von meinem GW scandium I

- Mountain Goat 20er Zahnkranz
Kleiner Unterschied, was sich bei Rampen schon positiv bemerkbar macht
Feilarbeit (am Truvativ Stylo) war in 30 Minuten vorbei (hatte mich mit Video und beiliegender Gebrauchsanweisung schon vorbereitet) und ansonsten gab es keine Probleme
Weitere Info: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=346524

- Kind Shock 950 - versenkbare Sattelstütze 31,6
Ich hab die 350 länge genommen und reicht mir vollkommen.
Was ich aber nicht geglaubt habe ist das ein Remote doch sehr hilfreich wäre (werde ich evtl. nachrüsten)
Jetzt gibts neben Downhill Position noch die Downdownhill Position 
Weitere Info und Tips: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435366

- neues Tretlager
War hinüber und ist ja ein Verschleissteil, aber es ist aufgefallen, dass sich recht viel Dreck unten angesammelt hat und das Abflussloch verstopft war
Mein Radmechaniker des Vertrauens hat darauf hin ein "Gewichtstuning" gemacht und das Loch etwas vergrössert.
Das Lager ist zwar innen auch abgedichtet aber stehendes Wasser könnte das Lageraltern beschleunigt haben.


----------



## felixh. (30. Oktober 2010)

So mal ein kurzes Update meiner Meinung zum Golden Willow. Dem GW hab ich im Fruehling doch noch den neuen Hinterbau spendiert. Mit ZTR Flow Felgen, Saint Bremsen, X0/X9 Schaltung, XT Kurbel, Lenker mit Extensions so dass ich auf 72cm Lenkerbreite komme und 2.4er Reifen gibt es auch nichts mehr sinnvoll zu optimieren.
Hab seit gut einem Monat ein Iron Horse 7 Point mit 180mm v/h - vorne mit einer 2007er Zocchi 66 RC2 ETA (absenkbar auf etwa 6-7cm) und daher einen guten Vergleich. Bin auch haeufig im Sommer auf anderen teuren Bikes gefahren (bestimmt gute 10 Tage zusammengrechnet, wobei ich mit dem GW locker 40-50 volle Tourentage hatte (ein voller Tourentag sind fuer mich 2000-5000HM bergauf) - also wirklich viel zum fahren gekommen bin. (gute 30-40 Stunden pro Woche im Juli-September).

Das Golden Willow ist einerseits wirklich genial - weil es in DH Stellung durch kurze Kettenstreben (gemessen 430mm) und recht flache Winkel sowie tiefes Tretlager eine Geometrie hat, wie die meisten Freerider. Noch dazu ist es fuer ein XC/AM auch ziemlich stabil - jedoch das Gegenteil von Steif obwohl der Rahmen eher schwer ist (mein Ironhorse Rahmen ohne Daempfer, obwohl supersteif und 180mm wiegt nur 500g mehr, und ist auch 2007 gebaut). Hinterbau wie Gabel verwinden sich sehr stark, und selbst mit neuem Hinterbau sind Reifen ueber 2.25" extrem knapp (zumindest solange man die "Baumarktfelgen" mit denen das Bike kommt gegen gescheite wie etwa ZTR Flow oder Velopcity P35 austauscht).

Bergauf faehrt es sich ganz okay - allerdings nur solange es griffig ist - weil man einfach doch nicht so wahnsinnig viel Traktion hat. Ich bin bergauf mit dem Golden Willow nicht oder nur ganz wenig Schneller wie mit meinem 18kg Ironhorse. Der Hinterbau obwohl nur 120mm, wippt mehr wie beim Ironhorse und hat mehr Pedalrueckschlag (wobei das Ironhorse hier mit DW-Link wohl auch die Referenz fuer Hinterbauen darstellt). Subjektiv denkt man mit dem GW schon dass man schneller ist, einfach weil man jeden Stein oder Wuerzel spuert (und ich fahre dicke 2.4er Reifen mit 1.2bar) und das Hinterrad gerne mal durchdreht wenn man ordentlich reintritt. Beim Ironhorse dagegen denkt man im Vergleich dass man deutlich langsamer ist - egal ob im sitzen oder im stehen - der Hinterbau hat deutlich mehr Traktion und ich komme steile Rampen mit Wurzeln hoch, wo ich beim GW absteigen muss.
Wuerde ich haeufig im stehen rauffahren, dann waere das Golden Willow schon deutlich ueberlegen - denn es wippt im stehen kaum mehr wie sitzend. Das Ironhorse wippt beim Wiegetritt schon sehr stark (gute 6cm) aber hat trotzdem mehr Traktion auch im stehen - nur ist es halt extrem demotivierend Wiegetritt zu fahren - wenn es so stark wippt. 
Waehrend ich mit dem GW rund 650HM pro Stunde bergauf pedalliere, schaffe ich mit dem Ironhorse rund 620HM - also ein verschwindend kleiner Unterschied (und die Laufraeder beim Ironhorse wiegen allein 1kg mehr + 400g mehr fuer Freeride vs Latexschlaeuche - Reifen fahre ich zurzeit ident auf beiden 2.4er Michelin Wild Rock'r hinten, vorne entweder Michelin HOT S, Minion DHF 2.5 oder auch den Wild Rock'r).

Bergab ist es im Prinzip auch ein totes Match, da auf extrem steilen Stuecken das GW weniger Ueberschlagsgefuehl entwickelt - bzw ich auf dem Ironhorse wirklich haeufiger vorne absteig auf Steilstuecken. Beim Umsetzen in Kurven (welches is schlecht behersche) ist das Golden Willow auch angenehmer, da man weniger Gewicht umsetzen muss, und die Gabel haerter ist.
Das liegt IMHO aber daran, dass die unfaehige Double Agent einfach bei mir max 120mm einfedert, die 66er am Ironhorse aber volle 175mm. Da der Lenkwinkel bei beiden Bikes unbelastet rund  77,5° ist, eignet sich das GW besser fuer Steilstuecke die man unter Schritgeschwindigkeit faehrt.

Abgesehen von extremen Steilstuecken (damit meine ich steiler wie etwa die Weltcupstrecken in Schladming oder Champery) und Spitzkehren, ist das GW allerdings eine Qual. Die Daempfung der Gabel ist so schlecht, dass die Zocchi abgesenkt mit ihren 4-5cm Restfederweg mehr Fahrkomfort und Bodenhaftung erzeugt (im ernst!). Waehrend die Gabel beim GW viel zu progressiv ist, ist es beim Hinterbau genau das Gegenteil. Will man ein paar Spruenge machen muss ich beim Hinterbau soviel Luft drauf tun, dass mir gerade mal 10-15mm Sag uebrigbleiben- sonst schlaegt er durch. Gehts nur ums Trailfahren ist der Hinterbau am GW aber ziemlich gut was den Komfort angeht (aber kommt etwa lange nicht auf den Bremsgripp den ich am Ironhorse hab).


Problematisch wirds mit GW einfach bei laengeren Abfahrten - egal ob technisch oder nicht. Nach spaetestens 1500HM am Stueck, fallen einem dank der Gabel die herausfedert wie ein Trampolin einfach die Finger ab. Dass der Hinterbau besser funktionieren koennte - faellt mir durch die Gabelperformance gar nicht mehr auf. Und waehrend das Golden Willow dank langem Radstand und (fuer ein XC/AM) sehr flachen Winkeln auf flowigen Trails brillieren sollte, tut es dies nicht, weil es einen einfach nur durchschuettelt anstatt dass man Grip hat.


Das Golden Willow finde ich vom Fahrgefuehl einfach genial, und es macht viel Spaß damit zu fahren - aber halt nur wenns kurz bergauf, kurz bergab geht, oder man nur sehr technische Abfahrten faehrt, wo das Tempo sehr sehr niedrig ist. Aber wenn ein 180mm Freerider (oder eigentlich schon Light-DHer) genauso gut bergauf faehrt, und bergab bis auf bei extremen Steilstuecken und in Spitzkehren dem GW einfach haushoch ueberlegen ist, dann ist es eigentlich sinnlos. Bin Inzwischen mal ein Tesla gefahren, von der Geometrie auch sehr genial, aber die Gabel/Daempferperformance fand ich fuer ein 160mm Bike auch schlecht. Bergauf sehr gut, solange man keinen Wurzeln oder losem Boden begegnet, weil der Grip (und das Fahrgefuehl) bergauf ist halt eher der eines Hardtails.

Ich fahre gerne mit dem GW auch mal Downhillstrecken, wenn man die Spruenge auslaesst. Wenn man dann denkt, bist du deppert jetzt hab ich echt alles rausgeholt und dann die Zeit vergleicht die man auf einem anderen Bike mit anstaendiger Federung gefahren ist (wobei es einem langsam vorkam) dann ist man echt geschockt. Naja - es haut auch was gutes, mit dem GW bildet man sich ein viel schneller zu fahren wie man es tatsaechlich tut (und das eigentlich egal bergauf wie bergab).


Vielleicht schafft es Bionicon ja mit dem Alva 180 Coil endlich eine gescheite Federung hinzubekommen, sonst war das GW mein einziges Bionicon. Wobei ich mir beim Alva noch flachere Winkel erwartet haette. 63er Lenkwinkel bergab, 68,5° bergauf  wuerde ich besser finden wie die jetzigen 65/70,5. Ich erwarte mir ja gar keine Federperformance wie bei BOS Stoy. Aber das Niveau von RockShox oder Marzocchi sollte halt zumindest erreicht werden.


Ich bin diesen Sommer mal ein DH Bike (war ein Summun Pro eines Teamriders) mit 61° Lenkwinkel gefahren, das war echt der Hammer auf einer extrem steilen Strecke. Wenn Bionicon halbwegs gute Federperformance und ultraflache Winkel fuer bergab braechte, dann gaeb es eigentlich keinen Grund mehr fuer den Kauf eines Liteville 901 oder Lapierre Froggy - beides Firmen die wie Bionicon die Alpinen Tourenbiker ansprechen. Weil es einfach genial ist, dass man die Gabel absenken kann, und gleichzeitig aber nicht das Tretlager runter geht. Nur Gabelabsenkung ist einfach ein fauler Kompromiss (entweder das Tretlager ist dann so hoch, dass man auch mit abgesenkter Gabel ueberall hochkurbeln kann - so ist es etwa bei meinem Ironhorse, oder so tief dass es zwar optimal fuer DH ist, aber man dauernd mit den Pedalen aufsetzt). Werde das Alva Coil auf jeden Fall mal testfahren - wenn es mich nicht ueberzeugt, dann investier ich lieber noch etwa Geld in mein Ironhorse und schau dass ich die derzeitige 1,3kg Kurbel gegen eine leichtere ersetz, und mir neben den brachialen 2,8kg Laufraedern noch Tourentaugliche mit ZTR Flow und rund 1,8kg kaufe. Dann waere das Bike mit leichten Schlaeuchen und Single Ply 2.5er Reifen bei rund 15.5kg und auch auf Tragepassagen nicht allzu unangenehm - dort sind die 18kg derzeit einfach nicht spaßig.


Hab mir das Ironhorse eigentlich als Zweitbike fuer alpine Touren und Bikepark gekauft, aber so wies ausschaut, wird es mein Erstbike und das GW werde ich im Fruehling verkaufen. Wenn ich sehe wo "krull" mit seinem 29er Starrbike rauf und runterfaehrt, dann erscheint mir ein 29er Starrbike (jedoch kein Fixie wie Krull) als viel besseres Trailbike. Als ich mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen hab, war das auf einem 28er Trekkingbike mit dem ich auch keinen Singletrail ausgelassen hab - das war ziemlich spaßig und ging vor allem sehr schnell. Koennte mir daher ein 29er auch ganz gut vorstellen (ueberall außer im Bikepark) - ein Devinci 29er mit Split Pivot oder DW-Link wuerde ich sofort gegen das GW tauschen.

Das GW ist kein schlechtes Bike, wenn ich viele auch nicht billige Canyons, Cubes oder andere Bikes sehe die bergauf und bergab schlechter sind (zumindest fuer meine Zwecke) dann ist es nicht so dass ich es bereuen wuerde es gekauft zu haben, aber es ist halt einfach nur ein Bike mit sehr großem Einsatzspektrum das vieles gut kann, aber in nichts brilliert und unter der Gabelperformance leidet. 


Den Sinn von Raedern unter 160mm Federweg seh ich aber eh nicht mehr zum trailfahren. Wenn man ein Bike wie das GW alpintauglich aufbaut, landet man trotz teuren Parts auch bei 14 bis 15kg (je nach Reifen). Und ein guter Hinterbau wie etwa die DW-Link oder auch die Lapierres treten sich trotz 180mm einfach genauso gut bergauf wie 120mm XC Fullies, bzw bei schlechtem Untergrund sogar besser. Ich werde trotz schwerem Freerider am Anninger meinem Hausberg bergauf nur sehr selten ueberholt - aber die Gesichter der XC-Biker mit Carbonhardtails bergauf beim vorbeifahren, machen umso mehr Gaudi, je dicker das Bike ist auf dem man sitzt. .
(und nicht vergessen sollte man, dass Fahrtechnik, Kraft und Kondition 10x mehr ausmachen wie das beste Bike, aber schrauben und neue Parts kaufen macht halt manch einem (wie mir) fast genauso viel Spaß wie das biken selber)


----------



## Chridi (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo felixh.
Vielen dank für Dein (kurzes!) Update.
Ich fahre ein Edison und bin ganz zufrieden, hardere aber auch ein bisschen mit der Gabelperformance, insbesondere bei Nässe.
War an dem Tesla, das Du gefahren bist, schon die neue Gabel verbaut? Oder gibt es jemanden im Forum, der beide Gabeln schon über einen längeren Zeitraum gefahren ist und etwas dazu sagen kann?
Vielen Dank.
Gruß
Chridi


----------



## felixh. (22. März 2011)

So, bin heute mal wieder nach langer Abstinenz mein Golden Willow gefahren. Anfangs hab ichs verflucht ohne Ende. Beim einlenken auf Wurzeln oder abbremsen in Kurven zum umsetzen verwindet sich die Gabel selbst bei meinen 65kg so dass man Angst bekommt sie zerbricht gleich.

Nach gut 2 Stunden hab ich so langsam Sicherheit gefunden. Bergauf mit Clickies statt Flats dann doch deutlich schneller. Bin meinen Freunden die normalerweise ähnliches Tempo fahren wie ich, dann doch deutlich weggefahren auf sehr steilen Stücken - allerdings komme ich richtig steile Rampen mit dem Golden Willow nur sehr schlecht rauf - im stehen hat das HR einfach zu wenig Traktion.

An einer eigentlich recht einfachen Stelle, hats mir beim einlenken dann auch mal die Gabel so verdreht, dass das Rad weiter geradeaus gefahren ist, und ich dementsprechend 2m abgestürzt bin - zum Glück nichts passiert.

Bin derzeit stark am überlegen das GW zu verkaufen - die Umstellung auf die labbrige Gabel ist einfach doch sehr unangenehm. Klar, nach 2-3 Tagen würde ich mich wieder dran gewöhnen, und beim einlenken vorsichtiger sein....

Es macht im Prinzip schon viel Spaß mit dem GW zu fahren, aber da ich fast nur noch technische Sachen fahre, (STS >=2) ist mir das mit der Gabelperformance doch ein wenig unheimlich.

Für das Ironhorse hab ich inzwischen auch leichte Laufräder (ZTR Flow, genauso wie am GW) und der Gewichtsunterschied ist nicht mehr so groß (Kurbel +400g, Dämpfer +400g, Gabel +900g, Rahmen +600g - gesamt rund 2.4kg schwerer, wobei ich bei der Kurbel halt am Ironhorse noch unnützes Mehrgewicht rumschleppe). Oder besser 16.8kg vs 14.4kg. Im Herbst war das Ironhorse wohl noch bei 18.5kg. Aber ehrlich gesagt, solange man fährt und nicht trägt, macht das Gewicht wenig aus.

Ich denke mal dass wenn ich am Ironhorse hinten den Stahlfederdämpfer gegen eine Vivid Air TST austausche, ich im Uphill mit Clickies gleichschnell bin wie am GW. Die Frage ist also halt eher, ob es sich nicht evtl doch auszalt das GW als Zweitbike zu behalten, damit ich am Ironhorse nicht zuviel verändere damit es im Uphill schneller wird, und dann halt doch (trotz 2. Laufradsatz für FR/DH) auch bergab irgendwann Komprommise eingehe (wie wohl mit Luftdämpfer vs Stahl).


----------



## Gpunkt (22. März 2011)

Hallo Felixh,
so grass wie du das in deinem Bericht darstellst kann das nicht sein, du kannst doch nicht alles auf die gabel schieben nur weil du nicht richtig fahren kannst.Am besten du verkaufst dein GW und schreibst dafür hier kein blödsinn mehr.


----------



## esta (22. März 2011)

ich wiege knapp über 80kg und kann deine erfahrungen mit der verwindungsteifigkeit keinesfalls bestätigen, man spürt das die gabel nicht brutalststeif ist aber das durch die verwindung auch nur irgendwie sicherheitsprobleme enstehen bezweifle ich.
was die gabelperformance bezüglich der dämpfung angeht kann ich dir jedoch voll zustimmen. wenns bei etwas höherer geschwindigkeit mal ruppig wird hat man das gefühl man fährt ne rüttelplatte.


----------



## Oigi (22. März 2011)

Vielleicht waren die Schrauben lose  *duckundweg*


----------



## Helltone (23. März 2011)

Gabelperformance ist - wie bereits öfter erwähnt - nicht so toll. Aber der Vorteil ist, dass man die Gabel selber warten kann und ziemlich stressfrei ist. Ich fühle mich auf meinem GW immer sicher. Es hat mich noch nie in Stich gelassen. Trotz allem nervt mich die Gabel doch schon teilweise. Hat halt alles Vor- und Nachteile


----------



## esta (23. März 2011)

ich überlege auch schon seit gut 6 monaten ob das nachrüsten der zugstufe da abhilfe schafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## collectives (23. März 2011)

also wenn ich hier lese Saint an GW, 63° oder gar 61° Lenkwinkel an bionicons, übermäßig genauer Vergleich von zwei Hinterbauten mit komplett anderen Dämpfern, dabei aber ohne Infos zu Setups, Dämpfertyp (PVA etc.) und Bilder von seinen Höllenmachinen stellt er uns auch nicht zur Verfügung, Junge du hast Vorstellungen
In einem Punkt stimm ich jedoch zu und dies ist die miese Steifigkeit der Gabel/Vorbau; Gabel alle 3 Touren nachfetten/-ölen macht auch kein Spaß, sonst wird aber die PErformace wieder grottig
Das GW ist eben eher als XC/zahmes AM zu sehen, wer mehr davon erwartet muss dicke Abstriche machen, leider...


----------



## felixh. (24. März 2011)

Nein, 61° Lenkwinkel an Bionicon (mal abgesehen vom Ironwood) würde ich nicht für sinnvoll halten. Aber 63° bei 180mm FW ist finde ich bergab auf technisch schwierigeren Sachen schon perfekt (oder halt 64° bei 150mm Federweg). Liteville machts mit dem 601er vor - das hat 64° Lenkwinkel bei 180mm Federweg. Da kannst sogar auf 63° gehen in der flachen Position.

Flacher Lenkwinkel, dazu 40-50mm Vorbau, kurzes Steuerrohr, breiter Flatbar, ist einfach wenn man sich mal drauf einstellt zig mal besser wie steiler Lenkwinkel, und hoher Lenker und macht ein Bike deutlich universeller. Bei einem 70cm Lenker komme ich mit Flatbar kaum zurecht, aber bei 76cm (bin 180cm, aber relativ eher kurze Arme/schmal gebaut) ist es nach Gewöhnung einfach deutlich besser. Bergab bekommt man mehr Druck aufs VR, und wenn man es mal aus dem Kopf draußen hat, dass flach = Überschlag, dann bemerkt man sofort die Vorteile. Bergauf ist durch den tiefen Lenker, dann auch ein großer FW weniger störend - da man eben bei Rampen durch die tiefere Position effektiv genauso gut draufsitzt wie bei einem deutlich längeren Vorbau.

Durch diesen Trend, ist der Bedarf für eine Federwegsverstellung wie bei Bionicon deutlich geringer. Wenn man also einen modernen 0815 180mm Freerider hernimmt, hinten einen Luftdämpfer mit Druckstufenblockierung, und vorne eine absenkbare Gabel, hat man im Prinzip eh das Bioncion System, nur halt ohne den komfortablen Knopf, dafür aber mit vernünftiger Federung. Bei einem 180er Freerider hat man normalerweise hinten 50-60mm Sag. Mit blockierter Druckstufe bleiben davon aber maximal 2cm übrig. Sprich man kommt genauso wie bei Bionicon hinten rauf. Nächstes Jahr kommt Marzocchi angeblich wieder mit überarbeitetem ETA raus - dann gibt es also wohl wieder 180mm Federgabeln die man auf 80-100mm absenken kann. Im XC-AM Bereich ist es ja jetzt schon kein Problem die Geometrie Uphill/Downhill ähnlich gut wie bei Bionicon hinzubekommen. Wenn Bioncion nicht ordentlich nachlegt bei den Gabeln (Hinterbau funktioniert ja recht gut) - dann gibt es einfach keinen Grund ein Bionicon zu kaufen.

Beim Specialized Enduro S-Works hat es ja zum Beispiel auch eine Doppelbrückengabel im AM/Enduro Bereich. Die wiegt nicht mehr wie die Double Agent, aber ist um Klassen steifer, und von der Performance auch eine andere Welt.

Das Golden Willow hat eine Geometrie die bergab, schon an 160-180mm Bikes rankommt, dazu 150/120mm FW. Daher sollte man doch erwarten können, es wie einen Mini-DHer zu fahren. Gewichtsmäßig ist es ja auch von Rahmen/Gabel in derselben Klasse wie so einige Mini DHer.


Und der Hinterbau am GW ist auch alles andere als steif. Merkt man wenn man einen dicken Reifen drinnenhat. Beim reintreten verwindet sich der locker 2-3mm. Sprich mit 3mm Abstand Reifen/Kettenstrebe streift der Reifen leider beim fahren trotzdem, einfach weil der Hinterbau so weich ist. Wenn man das weiß kann man das Rad aber auf 4mm Abstand zur Kettenstrebe, 2mm zur anderen Seite zentrieren, dann streift es weniger obwohl vom Abstand im Prinzip ungünstiger.


Das Golden Willow ist für mich sehr gut durchdacht, aber leider halt einfach unterirdische Performance der Gabel und zu viele faule Kompromisse (Lenker, Laufräder, Reifenfreiheit) bzw einfach seit dem es erschienen ist nur ganz kleine Verbesserungen - aber im Prinzip wohl von Bioncion schon abgeschrieben (Reed 140 dürfte der eindeutig als Nachfolger gelten).

P.S Bilder meinen GW gibts einige hier im Bionicon Foto Thread, Dämpfer ist der einfache (GWII), vom Iron Horse 7 Point gibt es Pics im Iron Horse Forum, Dämpfer Fox Van R)


----------



## damage0099 (24. März 2011)

naja, es kommt auch auf's Einsatzgebiet an.
Ich fahre sehr hügelig, z.T. 25% bergauf, sehr steile Treppenstufen bergab (jedoch nur ca. 50-100hm).
Da kommt gegen die schnelle Geo-Verstellung nichts an.
Ich fahre am 2.-Bike auch eine Talas 90-110-130.
Das ist ein Witz dagegen.

Deshalb mache ich an der DA gerne Abstriche. Wobei ich sagen muß, daß ich sehr zufrieden bin. Das Ölen nach jeder 2. Ausfahrt macht mit nix aus und ist es mir wert.

Auch kurz mal fetten, kein Problem.

Als ich meine Talas neulich zerlegte, mußte ich auch Zeit investieren. Ich fahre zwar wesentlich lieber als ich schraube, aber was muß, das muß  .

Allerdings fahre ich auch ein SS.

Nach wie vor muß ich sagen, daß die Geo-Verstellung in meiner Umgebung allen anderen Optionen überlegen ist.

Die Rase und das Bionicon-System sind eine super Kombi.

OK: Wenn stundenlang bergauf kurble, danach runterbrezle brauch ich kein variables, schnelles Verstellsystem.
Aber ich fahre auch Abschnitte, wo es eben mal 5hm mit 30% hochgeht, danach stufig runter, wo ich oben nur 10m "Zeit" zum verstellen habe. Und allein schon die Gabel abzusenken am Holm ist zu gefährlich.

Es geht auch ohne, bzw. auch mit anhalten. Will ich aber nicht, anhalten kommt für mich eigentlich nicht in Frage, wenn es ohne möglich ist.

Das muß jeder selbst für sich entscheiden. Ich genieße es jedoch immer, wenn mal wer mitfährt, der anhalten muß, Gabel absenken.....da lächle ich von unten schon gähnend, wenn er endlich mal ankommt.....

Und ja: Die Gabel vorne könnte schon etwas steifer sein. Keine Frage.


----------



## Oigi (24. März 2011)

Mir ist die Performance einer Gabel wichtiger und nicht wie schnell die Geometrie verstellen kann. Und wenn es mal 5HM 30% hochgeht musst du trotzdem aus dem Sattel gehen und die Gabel komprimieren was mit Sicherheit auf die Traktion am Hinterrad geht.

Aber wie gesagt: Jeder wie ers mag. Ich bereue den Umbau auf Fox nicht da ich nur hochfahre um runter zudonnern . Da zaehlt die Perfomance und die ist um Welten besser als bei der DA.


----------



## damage0099 (24. März 2011)

das glaub ich dir, jedoch verstelle ich die Geo kurz vorm Anstieg  .

Und ich schrieb ja auch "...OK: Wenn stundenlang bergauf kurble, danach runterbrezle brauch ich kein variables, schnelles Verstellsystem...". Sehe ich ein, keine Frage.

Kommt immer auf den Einsatzzweck an  .


----------



## esta (24. März 2011)

generell dürfte die absenkbarkeit jedoch keineswegs der gabelperformance im wegstehen, da muss bionicon einfach nachlegen.


----------



## damage0099 (24. März 2011)

Richtig.


----------



## guruW (25. März 2011)

@esta
ich darf dich daran erinnern, dass bionicon bereits letztes jahr nachgelegt hat und dieses jahr nochmals einiges verändert worden ist an der gabel. das betrifft sowohl das gesamte innenleben als auch das casting.
man kann sich trefflich über die performance streiten, aber viel wichtiger finde ich imho, dass der hersteller dies auch zur kenntnis nimmt und dran arbeitet.
leider betrifft die kritik hier nur die älteren versionen. es wäre mal schön aussagekräftige meinungen zu dem aktuellen stand zu hören. also jmd., der ein solches bike daheim hat, einmal draufgesessen gilt hier nicht. 
greez guru


----------



## esta (25. März 2011)

so wie ich das verstandenhab hat der herr felixh das telsa ebenfalls probiert(ich gehe hier mal von richtiger probefahrt aus) und wohl auch für mies befunden, und da ist ja bereits die g2 kartusche verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (25. März 2011)

naja ausprobiert habe ich es auch (mein eindruck war eine verbesserung), aber gscheit beurteilen kannst du das eigtl. nur, wenn man es daheim stehen hat. das testbike ist ungewohnt, die einstellungen stimmen nicht, die strecke ist nicht aussagekräftig, das wetter ist grad schlecht, deine tagesform passt nicht, etc., das sind mir zu viele unwägbarkeiten...
greez guru


----------



## Gpunkt (26. März 2011)

Hallo, also ich fahre jetzt schon eine ganze Weile mit der neuen Gabel und auch viel, die neue Kartusche ist mit der alten nicht mehr zu vergleichen. Mit der alten Kartusche war ich auch nicht ganz Glücklich hab aber einen Tipp von Bionicon bekommen was zu tun ist um das ansprechverhalten der Gabel halbwegs zufrieden zu stellen, aber das ist Geschichte.Mit der neuen Kartusche bin ich absolut zufrieden vermisse nichts,bin vor kurzem mal ein Bike mit F..x Gabel vom Kumpel eine gleiche Strecke gefahren und fragte mich danach was jetzt besser sein soll wie mit meiner Double Agent. Klar man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen. 

viel Spaß beim Biken Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## collectives (26. März 2011)

Junge jetzt erzähl, was kann man tun um das Ansprechverhalten zu verbessern?
Und wieviel hat die neue Kartusche gekostet?


----------



## esta (26. März 2011)

neue kartusche kostet soweit ich weiÃ rund 300â¬


----------



## VAN HALEN (26. März 2012)

Zum einjährigen Jubiläum wollte den thread mal aus seinem Dornröschenschlaf wecken und alle Golden Willow Freunde wachküssen.

Hab im Bioniconstore bemerkt, das es keine Scandiums mehr in Größe M gibt.
Läuft das GW SC etwa aus, und es werden nur noch die Restbestände angeboten ?
Dann fahr´ich ja schon einen Klassiker !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Helltone (8. April 2012)

Habe mir ein Reed gegönnt. Jetzt muss mein GW weg:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/90931

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (9. April 2012)

@Helltone

Glückwunsch, sehr gute Wahl! Kannst ja interessehalber mal deinen persönlichen Vergleich GW - Reed posten.

greez guru


----------



## phwi (18. Mai 2012)

esta schrieb:


> neue kartusche kostet soweit ich weiß rund 300



G2 am golden willow: kartusche + zugstufe + casting = 500 euro
casting hat steckachse, also noch vorderrad neu oder umbauen...

ca. 150g mehr als G1

auskunft von bionicon


----------



## damage0099 (19. Mai 2012)

den Hunni für die Zugstufe hab ich mir gespart, vermisse ich auch nicht.
Spart (bei mir) Kohle & Gewicht.
G2 ist wirklich gut


----------



## guruW (19. Mai 2012)

ist mir neu, dass man die G2 auch ohne Zugstufe ordern kann, aber umso besser!

greez guru


----------



## phwi (22. Mai 2012)

guruW schrieb:


> ist mir neu, dass man die G2 auch ohne Zugstufe ordern kann, aber umso besser!



lt. bionicon gibts das alles NICHT EINZELN


----------



## hamsteralex (11. Juni 2012)

Sagt mal...hat Bionicon am GW was geändert? Laut Homepage hat das GW 2012 mittlerweile 125mm Federweg am Hinterrad. Meines, ein 2008er Modell, wurde noch mit 120mm verkauft. Könnte es am Einsatz eines neuen Dämpfers liegen? 

Weiß hier einer darüber Bescheid?


----------



## Atos62 (22. September 2012)

Die Wippe hat ein geändertes Hebelverhältnis.


----------



## hamsteralex (22. September 2012)

Atos62 schrieb:


> Die Wippe hat ein geändertes Hebelverhältnis.


Aha...interessant...da werde ich doch mal bei Bionicon nachhaken. Evtl. besteht ja die Möglichkeit die Wippe nachzurüsten.


----------



## Helltone (22. September 2012)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> Aha...interessant...da werde ich doch mal bei Bionicon nachhaken. Evtl. besteht ja die Möglichkeit die Wippe nachzurüsten.



Kauf dir direkt das Reed!


----------



## phwi (22. September 2012)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> Aha...interessant...da werde ich doch mal bei Bionicon nachhaken. Evtl. besteht ja die Möglichkeit die Wippe nachzurüsten.



ob sich 5mm lohnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamsteralex (22. September 2012)

Helltone schrieb:


> Kauf dir direkt das Reed!



Warum nicht gleich ein Alva? 

Wäre schon schön, aber scheitert leider am nicht vorhandenen Kleingeld

...und 5mm sind evtl. ja nicht das Einzigste was da geändert wurde. Stichwort: Ansprechverhalten


----------



## Atos62 (23. September 2012)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> ...und 5mm sind evtl. ja nicht das Einzigste was da geändert wurde. Stichwort: Ansprechverhalten



Da kann ich zwar nicht aus Erfahrung mitreden - aber ansonsten sah ich kein großen Änderungen; die Cantisockel sind noch weggefallen.
Das Ansprechverhalten dürfte angesichts dieser Tatsachen weit mehr von der Gabelkartusche und dem Dämpfer abhängen. Im alten GW war die Platform am Dämpfer noch einstellbar, bei meinem isses nur noch die Zugstufe...

Wenn ich upgraden wollen würde wäre es die Gabel auf G2 umrüsten...
Oder Sattelstütze auf Vario...


----------



## hamsteralex (23. September 2012)

Atos62 schrieb:


> Da kann ich zwar nicht aus Erfahrung mitreden - aber ansonsten sah ich kein großen Änderungen; die Cantisockel sind noch weggefallen.
> Das Ansprechverhalten dürfte angesichts dieser Tatsachen weit mehr von der Gabelkartusche und dem Dämpfer abhängen. Im alten GW war die Platform am Dämpfer noch einstellbar, bei meinem isses nur noch die Zugstufe...
> 
> Wenn ich upgraden wollen würde wäre es die Gabel auf G2 umrüsten...
> Oder Sattelstütze auf Vario...



Cantisockel hat das GW scho lang nimmer...mein 2008er ist auch schon ohne

Sattelstütze wird demnächst auf Vario -Forca SPS 400- umgerüstet.

Ansonsten bin ich mit der Performance der Federelemente soweit zufrieden. Frei nach dem Motto: Was der Bauer nicht kennt, vermisst er auch nicht
Ich müsste vermutlich mal ein aktuelles Reed o.ä. Probe fahren um vergleichen zu können


----------



## phwi (23. September 2012)

g2 ist bestimmt gut. hatte ich auch überlegt,  hab dann aber meine g1  mal auseinander genommen, gereinigt und neu gefettet (normales gabelfett, davon ordentlich was rein) und die ölringe mit neverstick-öl getränkt...läuft seitdem vieeeeel besser.


----------



## VAN HALEN (23. September 2012)

Regelmäßiger Gabelservice ist das A und das O bei den Dingern.


----------



## Mr.Black123 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo 
ich fahre ein Golden willow 2012 und bei eigentlich sehr zufrieden  damit! aber ich würde gern mein dämpfer erneuern bzw austauschen weiß  aber eider nich in wie fern ich einen anderen dämpfer einbauen kann!  hoffe mir kann jemand einen guten tip geben oder sogar nen passenden  dämpfer vorschlagen!


----------



## Thiel (29. Dezember 2012)

Warum möchtest du tauschen ?


----------



## phwi (30. Dezember 2012)

braucht jemand gw scandium teile? rahmen/gabel-satz L, ...?

hätte auch dämpfer... O2 RL oder RPV

ph


----------



## Mr.Black123 (30. Dezember 2012)

@ Thiel

weil ich mehr Federweg haben möchte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (30. Dezember 2012)

Das GW ist ein Tourenrad oder Leicht-Allmountain und kein Springbock


----------



## VAN HALEN (30. Dezember 2012)

Das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## hamsteralex (30. Dezember 2012)

Mr.Black123 schrieb:


> @ Thiel
> 
> weil ich mehr Federweg haben möchte!



Hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren auch mal gewollt und mal bei Bionicon angefragt. Antwort: Mehr Federweg am Golden Willow...geht nicht. Wegen Kinematik usw...

Ein anderer Dämpfer hilft da auch nicht viel. Die Kiste liegt zwischen 120mm und 130mm Federweg...je nach Serienstreuung in den Dämpfer...und mehr wird's nicht. 

Wenns was mit mehr Federweg sein soll, bleibt nur der Weg über das Reed oder Alva.


----------



## phwi (15. März 2013)

wer ein golden willow (scandium) sucht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...llow-scandium-weiss-l-perfektes-transalp-bike

die dinger gibts nicht mehr bei bionicon, also garantierte rarität...mit dieser lackierung hier sowieso!


----------

